#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-06
<cjohnston> mhall119: now I'm getting an UnboundLocalError. :-/
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> hey czajkowski 
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540132/
<mhall119> cjohnston: text field for channel
<mhall119> default it to #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> or the team's channel if set
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'm gonna make a merge soon I think
<cjohnston> or request a merge
<cjohnston> mhall119: I want to include south in the bzr branch cause im tired of forgetting to add it :-(
<cjohnston> mhall119: somethings wrong, cause my new migration didnt work either
<udienz> anybody from AsiaOceania in here?
<udienz> *AsiaOceania Board
<udienz> i want to ask about next scedule meeting
<udienz> referring from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/AsiaOceania
<udienz> netx scedulle is unknown
<nhandler> udienz: There is a scheduled meeting for Dec 7 on the Fridge calendar
<udienz> nhandler: hi Nathan
<udienz> ok i'll check now
<dholbach> good morning!
<vorian> hiya dholbach 
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> http://www.ilard.tv/ << a vidéo on our last ubuntu party in Paris :D
<daker> dholbach, any thought on this bug 685157
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 685157 in loco-directory "Error while runing the migration command (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685157
<udienz> hi all, i'm from Ubuntu Indonesia
<udienz> i have problem
<udienz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-webhosting/+bug/557350
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 557350 in loco-webhosting "DNS and Contact Person change for ubuntu-id.org (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New]
<udienz> someone can help me?
<mhall119> udienz: have you sent an email to the loco-council?
<udienz> mhall119: hm.. not yet, but my friend fajran send emails to rt at ubuntu.com 
<cjohnston> mhall119: looks from rt like its just waiting to be gotten to
<mhall119> ok, rt can take a while sometimes
<mhall119> you can ask about the status in #canonical-sysadmin
<udienz> mhall119: Thanks
<udienz> another question, we have many problem at ubuntu-id
<udienz> old admin, and current leader left Ubuntu-ID
<udienz> :(
<mhall119> that's something to talk to the loco-council about
<mhall119> loco-council [at] lists.ubuntu.com (I think)
<popey> !loco-council
<ubot4`> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<udienz> mhall119: talk to #ubuntu-loco-council?
<popey> bah
<popey> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> ^^^ there you go
<mhall119> udienz: this is the channel for them
<udienz> owh, okay
<popey> udienz: drop us an email
<udienz> popey: sending, and pending approval now
<daker> mhall119, dholbach cjohnston bug 685157
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 685157 in loco-directory "Error while runing the migration command (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685157
<dholbach> daker, I have no idea why that's happening I'm afraid
<dholbach> Daviey, ^ any idea?
<daker> dholbach, it's south
<cjohnston> I haven't been able to reproduce
<daker> cjohnston, south 0.6-1 + django 1.2.3
<dholbach> daker, if you move the db file somewhere else and start from scratch does it work then?
<daker> cjohnston, south 0.7-1 + django 1.2.3 LD works perfectly
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539717/ looks like the output of 0.7-1
<daker> dholbach, i guess not it's 0.6-1
<dholbach> ah ok, yes
<dholbach> sorry
<daker> i have checked about 10times
<dholbach> if you start from scratch (move db away run syncdb and migrate) does it work then?
<daker> no
<dholbach> and this is current trunk?
<dholbach> with no changes?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> using sqlite?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> have you tried with django 1.1.x?
<dholbach> and if you run migrate you don't get a crash notice or anything?
<dholbach> can you paste the output of   ./manage.py migrate --list   and paste the output somewhere?
<daker> dholbach, i am at work  now (i am runing maverick), once t at home i'll do it
<dholbach> super, thanks
<dholbach> I added the other info to the bug report
<daker> mhall119, dholbach well i guess if you want to run django 1.2.x you must install south 0.7-x
<dholbach> and using django1.1.x and south0.6 is VERY VERY reasonable
<dholbach> as it's what we use for loco.u.c
<dholbach> so we should make sure it works
<daker> i think south0.7 has being patched to work with django 1.2.x
<daker> that's why i am getting those errors
<mhall119> daker: in the mean time you can remove south from INSTALLED_APPS, then run syncdb again, then put south back and run migrate with --fake
<daker> mhall119, can  you it as a comment https://launchpad.net/bugs/685157
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 685157 in loco-directory "Error while runing the migration command (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<daker> so i'll test theme once at home
<dholbach> hum, in my lucid chroot, migrate does not work at all
<daker> woot
<dholbach> it gives empty output and seems to do nothing
<mhall119> daker: done
<daker> mhall119, thanks
<dholbach> daker, is this also in a chroot?
<czajkowski> !lococouncil > jcastro
<dholbach> daker, you installed python-tz?
<daker> dholbach, yes installed
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ we need an error message if it can't be imported (just noticed I hadn't) which made migrate not work - it silently errored out before
<daker> dholbach, it's not in a chroot
<mhall119> dholbach: okay, I'll add it to the settings like the others then?
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> I'm still playing around with trunk in a lucid chroot - I'll report what I'll find
<mhall119> dholbach: should we add all our external apt-managed libs to this check?
<dholbach> a crude but simple check would be    for pkg in [ 'python-django', ... ]: if not os.path.exists('/var/lib/dpkg/info/%s.list' % pkg): print 'Please install package %s.' % pkg
<dholbach> daker, it seems to work for me in a lucid chroot
<dholbach> daker, that I didn't have python-tz installed seems to have been my problem
<mhall119> dholbach: I can attempt imports, that way it'll pick them up anywhere in PYTHONPATH
<dholbach> mhall119, that won't get us gettext, iso-codes and stuff
<dholbach> but I'm happy with whatever tells me that I didn't have tz :)
<mhall119> true
<dholbach> we just need to make sure the test isn't run every single time :)
<dholbach> (cf. the languages list bug)
<mhall119> dholbach: got a bug # for this fix?
<dholbach> which fix?
<daker> dholbach, have you read  my comment on the merge proposal ?
<mhall119> checking for python-tz
<dholbach> daker, yes, which is why I asked if mhall119 had a good idea
<dholbach> mhall119, no, no bug - I just noticed it now
<mhall119> ok, I'll make one
<daker> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/ld-languages-menu/+merge/42760
<cjohnston> mhall119, dholbach, daker could I get testing on: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/meeting-feature   please
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<daker> sure
<daker> cjohnston, ^^
<mhall119> cjohnston: as soon as I can, yes
<mhall119> daker: commented on your merge proposal
<mhall119> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/686057/+merge/42850
<mhall119> dholbach: have you ever experienced bug 667458 after that one incident?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 667458 in loco-directory "lpupdate crashes because of database constraints (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667458
<dholbach> mhall119, no
<mhall119> it must have been a fluke then, lpupdate at the same time someone was merging teams
<mhall119> or something
<dholbach> yeah, no idea
<mhall119> can I close it as incomplete?
<dholbach> invalid
<dholbach> yes
<mhall119> cool
 * mhall119 doesn't like the sight of "critical" bugs on our list
<dholbach> merged
<dholbach> thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: what do you want to do about django-openid-auth, include our own copy locally?
<dholbach> mhall119, did jamesh get back to you?
<mhall119> nope
<dholbach> ok, let me see
<mhall119> if there's nobody else using it, maybe we can just take over ownership?
<cjohnston> mhall119: you just wanna own everything dont you? :-P
<cjohnston> kidding
 * mhall119 buys cjohnston 
<cjohnston> you cant afford me
<mhall119> pleia2 gave me a discount
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure she owned you previously
<pleia2> lol
<cjohnston> true
<jpds> mhall119: pwned*
<cjohnston> uh oh.. locodir-user!!! run!!
<daker> \o/
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<mhall119> finally some activity on the django-openid-auth bugs, but looks like I need to put more work into them
<cjohnston> thats good
<cjohnston> I guess ill have to go look
<mhall119> nothing to see yet, just comments 
<cjohnston> ya.. thats what I should look ato
<cjohnston> at
<cjohnston> or is it not on the bugs
<cjohnston> but atleast its a start
<mhall119> it's on the merge proposal comment threads
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> so we need to limit to only LP for openid ;-)
<mhall119> we already do by virtue of only forwarding them to LP for authentication
<mhall119> the problem is that we create django users from team admins before they log in via openid
<cjohnston> so they are the openidxx?
<mhall119> no, those are the ones without a launchpad nick
<mhall119> the cjohnston1, cjohnston2, etc, are the ones affected by this
<cjohnston> how do they not have an lp nick?
<cjohnston> thats what i thought.. i guess one of his comments confused me
<mhall119> ubuntu SSO is now disconnected from launchpad
<mhall119> it wasn't when django-openid-auth was first made
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> is there a fix for that?
<mhall119> yeah, my strict_username branch will cancel the auth if it can't find a username
<mhall119> but I need some better tests before that's accepted
<mhall119> the other bug would let us change the username from openiduser# to their LP nick as soon as they have an LP profile
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> that one has only a minor fix needed to it, I think
 * cjohnston needs to learn this stuff more bettererer
<mhall119> in the case of username conflicts, which we shouldn't have, but are possible in other uses of django-openid-auth
<cjohnston> mhall119: would it be better for me to do a merge request on that code, or leave as it
<mhall119> who what now?
<cjohnston> my meetings feature...
<mhall119> I still don't understand what you're asking
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/meeting-feature  should i
<cjohnston> leave it, or propose merging
<mhall119> is it ready?
<mhall119> I haven't had a chance to test it yet
<cjohnston> I think its ready as a very basic addition, and then can be added upon.. 
<cjohnston> I'd like to have it tested though before continuing to work on it
<mhall119> then propose it for merging into trunk, and we'll go from there
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-07
<mhall119> okay, so we need agenda still, defaults for channel, timezone (especially timezone)
<cjohnston> We cant do TZ.. needs to be utc
<cjohnston> how many teams stretch across multiple tz
<mhall119> stored in UTC
<cjohnston> unless it is based on the users tz
<mhall119> but let them set it using local time for convenience
<mhall119> yeah, I'm thinking default to user's tz, and start pulling that down from launchpad
<cjohnston> IIRC that is being pulled from LP
<mhall119> is it? I can't remember if that was enabled or not
<cjohnston> it might not be enabled.. but i think the code is there with the user profiles stuff
<cjohnston> default channels, when i asked earlier you said a text box
<cjohnston> or are you saying default to the teams channel with ability to change
<mhall119> yeah, the code is there I think
<mhall119> yeah, a textbox, but default it's value to the team's channel
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> would we rather allow in the team admin to specify a default meeting channel?
<mhall119> and i'm thinking if they don't specify a log url, we generate it based on channel and datetime to point to irclogs.u.c
<cjohnston> that would work
<mhall119> nah, just use the team's channel for now, we may need to do something different once we go global, but for locoteams I think they'll use their own channel more often than #ubuntu-meeting
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> I think Meetings should be a top-level nav item too
<mhall119> and something on the main page
<cjohnston> I thought we had issues when we added anything more to the top level
<mhall119> we made some changes to the css, I think we can squeeze "Meetings" in
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> im going to file most of these as feature requests
<mhall119> also, we need JSON services for meetings (and userprofiles too, I think)
<mhall119> I'm tempted to combine the "About Locos" and "Loco Council" pages into one
<cjohnston> s/LoCo Council/LoCo Teams or something like that.. make it a little more open?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> sounds good to me
<cjohnston> teams events meetings loco council irc login     - sound good mhall119 ?
<cjohnston> top lev
<mhall119> yup
<cjohnston> is everthing working?
<mhall119> seems to be, migration ran smoothly
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> thats the part i was really worried about
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/ld-meeting-feature
<mhall119> we already had a blueprint didn't we?
<cjohnston> the one from uds?
<cjohnston> this one I made really for myself as a tracking
<cjohnston> this one had nothing on it and wasnt tied to the project: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-locodir-meeting-tracker
<mhall119> cjohnston: what do you think? http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3716/screenshotglobalnav.png
<cjohnston> I'd rather it be different colors
<cjohnston> make the links aburgine or something
<mhall119> :P
<cjohnston> newz said she is workin on it
<cjohnston> no, seriously
<cjohnston> I do think it should be different
<mhall119> well, that doesn't necessarily mean it'll make it's way into our code
<cjohnston> I think the point is that it does
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> I mean, it is our bug
<cjohnston> I would say Loco Directory
<mhall119> yeah, there just seems to be a disconnect, sometimes, between stuff done for for internally-driven sites,and stuff done for community-driven sites
<cjohnston> I know its against what all the others are, but LoCo doesnt seem to explain it
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> thats why I passed it up
<mhall119> s/loco/loco directory/ you mean?
<jono> where do we assign bugs for the loco council to?
<mhall119> usually we just bug czajkowski until she does something about it
<mhall119> or hits us, whichever comes first
<cjohnston> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> jono: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil maybe?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I was going with *.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> which is why I used "loco"
<cjohnston> I know..
<cjohnston> I dunno
<mhall119> except for "ubuntu" of course
<mhall119> yeah, I wasn't sure about it either, but it makes for a decent mockup
<cjohnston> yu[
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> post the screenshot to the bug
<mhall119> already did
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> I really want it to be aubergine tho
<cjohnston> lol
<jono> sorted ,thanks :)
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> cjohnston: they're all community sites though (except ubuntu), so they'd be orange
<cjohnston> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<cjohnston> mhall119: look at the color palette
<cjohnston> and color landscapes
<cjohnston> go all the way to the last page of the pds
<cjohnston> pdf
<cjohnston> "community-focused materials, orange is the predominant color and aubergine is used as a highlight"
<mhall119> yeah,I dont like them in abergine
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> they're too small to really tell that they're purple
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> we'll see what the designers come up with
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> im off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<mhall119> night
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<Ekushey> hi guys
<Ekushey> looks like the asia oceania board is in a bad shape?
<nigelb> Its just a time zone problem
<nigelb> With DST on, they're in rather bad shape due to most of them being easterly
<udienz> Ekushey, nigelb, elky: i think its better when Asia/Oceania separated by 2 timezone
<Ekushey> nigelb is the board still looking for members?
<Ekushey> I should have applied
<nigelb> Ekushey: I'm not sure if the board is looking for members still, but the idea was to have 2 meetings one a bit earlier and one a bit later
<Ekushey> who are on the current board? 
<Ekushey> I think the new board was formed last month?
<udienz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-membership-board-asia-oceania/+members
<nigelb> There wasn't anything announced after the call for nomiation
<Ekushey> udienz this looks like the old board
<nigelb> There isn't a new boad
<nigelb> *board
<nigelb> There was never a plan for one
<nigelb> The plan was to add more members to be the board who're more westerly and split the meetings
<Ekushey> nobody applied/nominated themselves?
<nigelb> Well, I'm pretty sure theere were applications
<nigelb> We haven't had any announcements yet because the short meeting today was the first after close of nominations
<udienz> sorry i can't help anymore with board, because i not ubuntu-member again
<udienz> i hope i can help for next meeting
<udienz> Ekushey: do you still maintain ubuntu mirror?
<Ekushey> no not any more
<Ekushey> but there is another mirror here in BD now...
<udienz> Ekushey: wll, same like me, my university unhappy with huge traffic. so ubuntu repository has ended :(
<Ekushey> yeah that's the problem... demand is too high
<daker> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119, one sec
<daker> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/ld-languages-menu/+merge/42760
<daker> see your comment
<daker> mhall119, you said put the function get_languages() in utils.py
<daker> mhall119, so in utils.py i need to import Language model 
<daker> mhall119, and utils.py is imported in settings.py
<daker> mhall119, http://dpaste.com/283875/
<mhall119> you can import Language inside the function itself, that way it's not imported until the function is called
<daker> mhall119, i'll try
<mhall119> or make a separate /common/languages.py for all this
<mhall119> or put it in /teams/models along with the Language model itself
<gandaro> Hello there! :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/meeting-feature/+merge/43014
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-08
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> hiya
<cjohnston> mhall119: everyone being boring tomorrow!
<mhall119> ?
<cjohnston> I want to go diving, but everyone says trhey have to go do this work thing
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> you can do code reviews instead
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> How did you do the adgenda? is it in the edit meeting details?
<mhall119> not yet
<mhall119> :(
<cjohnston> I thought you added that?
<mhall119> that's on the to-do list
<mhall119> I added the agenda models
<mhall119> and something to display them
<cjohnston> o
<mhall119> but not to enter/edit
<cjohnston> I was thinking a link in sub-nav Add Agenda Item?
<mhall119> that's going to require some nice UI work I didn't have time for
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> you can add them in the admin for now to test
<cjohnston> I'm not gonna try it tonight
<cjohnston> dont have the connection for it here
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> Is it going to display under the meeting name?
<mhall119> I also added chair field to basemeeting
<cjohnston> cool
<mhall119> want a screenshot?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> takin all my code away from me :-P
<mhall119> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9407/locodiragenda.png
<cjohnston> So my copying everything from events wasnt too bad I take it?
<mhall119> nope
<cjohnston> roman numerals ;-)
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> it's using <ol>
<mhall119> so you get what you get
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Gotta figure something other than 1, 1, 1, 2
<cjohnston> :-/
<mhall119> we can go wity <ul>
<cjohnston> I love the exactness of the time
<mhall119> too much?
<cjohnston> I like having an ordered list.. is there not a way to do 1. A. a. 2. ?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I think we could do without the .xxxx
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> I'm not real happy with how I'm generating that, I'll probably replace it something else
<cjohnston> which part?
<mhall119> the list, it's string concatination in the model code
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> but I didn't find a quick and easy way to do recursion in the template language
<cjohnston> ok.. im packing it up.. do a little work before bed time. o/
<mhall119> yeah, I've got school work to finish
<mhall119> g'night
<duanedesign> som nice diving inland in Florida?
<duanedesign> some*
<duanedesign> cjohnston: ^
<duanedesign> cjohnston: There are a couple of lakes close to me  that are fairly good. But even the best is only about 2ft of visibility.
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<mhall119> morning
<daker> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> dholbach: got another webcast today?
<dholbach> tomorrow
<mhall119> oh right, I can read, really
<nigelb> mhall119: lol, pre-coffee? ;)
<mhall119> yes :(
<nigelb> heh, Good Morning :)
<artnay> hello all. how does one create event entries at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ loco pages?
<artnay> at the moment it seems one can create event entries only in English. is there / will there be an option to have bilingual event entries and separate feeds/.ics files for those?
<artnay> we're renewing our loco site and looking at the different event notification (calendar) systems.
 * nigelb looks mhall119 and/or dholbach 
<nigelb> ^^
<dholbach> no, there's no way to have multiple language entries
<dholbach> I'd suggest you put the description up there in English and your team's language if you want to provide the language in more than one language
<dholbach> and file a wishlist bug at http://launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<mhall119> yeah, right now everything gets lumped together, regardless of language
<mhall119> i think I've seen some people entering the title in 2 languages
<mhall119> which is possible as long as it's not too long
<mhall119> and description too, but you have much more room there
<mhall119> you can create event entries in your native language though, it's not restricted to English
<mhall119> looks like cjohnston has 3 whole days to devote solely to loco-directory
<nigelb> oh, good news :p
<mhall119> he's already been kicking butt on the meetings feature
<mhall119> I'm having to play catch-up
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I wish django didn't overwhelm me everytime I took a poke
<mhall119> poke harder
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> I'm kind of serious
<nigelb> Once I finish that flask project I started, I should have better confidence
<mhall119> just jump in and change things until it breaks, then figure out why it broke, and then you won't be overwhelmed
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> I wonder if summit needs any more fixing
<nigelb> Now that there is no pressure on that one
<mhall119> oh it does, we had a list of things from UDS to do to summit
<nigelb> oh, I can try that one
<nigelb> I have summit on my laptop somewhere
<mhall119> connect to gobby and find the doc we made at UDS
<nigelb> conecting
<artnay> ok, thank you for answering. I'm still wondering how to create an event entry, any links for FAQs or so?
<artnay> http://loco.ubuntu.com/venues/add/ that link was given in LoCo Directory Answers but it doesn't work
<nigelb> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/UbuntuTheProject#Summit Plans ?
<nigelb> Let me try to poke harder today after work :)
<mhall119> artnay: if you're a member of a LoCo team, you just have to log in, go to your team's page, and there will be an "Add Team Event" link in the gray bar at the top
<artnay> ok, found https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/609695 and http://loco.ubuntu.com/openid/login/?next=/events/team/add/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 609695 in loco-directory "Documentation for adding event should be included (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,In progress]
<artnay> mhall119: thanks, I wasn't looking hard enough.
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> there will also be an "Add Team Event" on the main Events page if you're logged in
<cjohnston> mhall119: your taking away ALL my stuff
<YoBoY> stupid question : how to react to the interview demands ?
<olive> YoBoY: answer
<YoBoY> not for you olive ^^"
<olive> c'est ma réponse : on répond à une demande d'interview par des réponses
<nigelb> YoBoY: Give an interview :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: what am I taking away?
<Ddorda> ‎say, is there badges http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/stickers/ubuntucertified.png ?
<Ddorda> ‎or what's the point in this image?
<czajkowski> been tested and works with ubuntu 
<czajkowski> to what ever release usually 
<cjohnston> mhall119: my meeting coding things
<mhall119> I barely touched your code
<cjohnston> :-P
<Ddorda> ‎czajkowski: what i'm trying to ask is, if there are such badges/stickers or it's just symbolic on the site?
<Ddorda> ‎cause in my loco people seem to wanna have one on their laptop :P
<Daviey> mhall119: You have mail.
<mhall119> hey, it's Daviey!
<mhall119> haven't seen you around in a while
<Daviey> :o
<Daviey> mhall119: sorry, been really quite busy
<Daviey> :/
<mhall119> it's no problem
<mhall119> just missed your smiling face
<Daviey> heh
<toros> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> Aloha folks 
<Tm_T> hiya
<Tm_T> I tried searching from wiki.ubuntu.com, but didn't find, is there any user manual for loco directory?
<dholbach> Tm_T, no, there isn't - what are you after?
<Tm_T> dholbach: basicly how the team information is handled currently, and, if these translate strings would be used anywhere yet: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory/fi/+translate?show=untranslated&start=10
<dholbach> what kind of team information handled how?
<dholbach> Tm_T, the page you just linked to (translations) seems like there are no translations entered at all?
<dholbach>      (*) (no translation yet)
<Tm_T> dholbach: yes, but if translated, where they would appear if at all
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> they are used if you merge teams
<dholbach> (old unused entries in the db you can merge with your actual team)
<Tm_T> right, so not priority for us (:
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head%3A/loco_directory/teams/utils.py#L5
<Tm_T> dholbach: for example: does it get Team admins list directly from lp or is there separate interface to handle that kind of things
<dholbach> from lp
<dholbach> team admin, owner, but not contact (that's manual)
<Tm_T> thanks, thought so too (:
<Tm_T> ah, that is done how?
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/annotate/head%3A/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lpupdate.py
<Tm_T> thanks a much
<dholbach> de nada
<cjohnston> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> mornin! question... when do strings becoming available for translation?
<dholbach> when you push a new .pot file
<cjohnston> if I commit code to trunk with changes to the .pot file, are they then available for translations?
<dholbach> (update-template)
<cjohnston> ok.. so we should update the template each time we change a string instead of only when we are ready to push out a new update to production?
<dholbach> if you want to include translations of new strings, you better push the .pot file earlier
<dholbach> so the new .po files can be integrated (import-translations)
<cjohnston> if I make changes right now and push it to trunk, I should include the update-translations before pushing to trunk
<dholbach> if you think it's important enough, sure, do it
<cjohnston> it would just provide more time for translators to translate
 * dholbach nods
<cjohnston> ok.. cool.. ty
<mhall119> so, can we say that you don't need up update translations when proposing a branch for merging, but the person who does the merge should update the template?
<mhall119> having .pot changes in the merge proposals makes them larger than is necessary
<mhall119> and sometimes leads to merge conflicts
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you have any idea how to limit the selection to team members only?
<cjohnston> selection list i guess
<mhall119> you'll have to over-write the .choices in a Form definition
<mhall119> see the TeamEventForm in ./events/forms.py
<cjohnston> mhall119: see the news out of orlando this morning?
<mhall119> cjohnston: about the deputy?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> yeah, sad news
<cjohnston> was my old station that ran it
<mhall119> it's so stupid, I just don't understand it
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> and then to go out cowardly like he did
<cjohnston> somehow I cjohnston2'ed myself on my local install
<mhall119> 2?
<mhall119> surely one is enough
<cjohnston> I guess I have to do it right
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> making work for you mhall119 
<mhall119> -1
<cjohnston> its just reviews
<cjohnston> but i do have a few bugs I want to assign you
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> assign all you want
<mhall119> they'll go on the "todo" pile
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> but my free time for the next little bit is going to be devoted to xdg-launcher
<cjohnston> theres a couple of the bugs that I think are beyond me
<mhall119> nothing is beyond you
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'll buy you dinner if you can mark all loco-directory bugs fix commited before 12/12/10
<mhall119> that doesn't seem likely
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> guess I can keep my wallet in my pocket
<cjohnston> I already owe you lunch
<mhall119> oh, it's almost time for dholbach's livestream
<dholbach> yeah, I'm excited :-D
<mhall119> what's the channel name?
<cjohnston> whats it on?
<dholbach> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach
<cjohnston> I want to learn how to fix a unity bug
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, me too, can't let jamal have all the fun
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> see if we can get FL to rock unity?
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> we already are
<mhall119> it doesn't matter that jamalta's in California now, he's still Florida LoCo
<cjohnston> he's ca now
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> all his work are belong to us?
<mhall119> you can take the hacker out of Florida, but you can't take the Florida out of the hacker
<cjohnston> I believe thats trailor park
<mhall119> I said "Florida", there's no need to be redundant
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> am I going to have to seperate ye two 
<cjohnston> got me a stump grinder comin by later
<cjohnston> what did we do czajkowski 
<cjohnston> other than me give him more work
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> \o/
<cjohnston> daker: !!!
<cjohnston> you can do some work too! lol
<czajkowski> bah I need a bio
<cjohnston> write me one too
<mhall119> ustream starting, join!
<cjohnston> QUESTION: did he get a hair cut?  lol
<mhall119> wrong channel
<mhall119>  /join -ustream #ubuntu-development-with-dani
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm watching the press conference for last night
 * mhall119 needs to write a blog post
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> about xdg-launcher
<mhall119> my new project
<daker> i saw it mhall119 
<mhall119> XDG menus are complex
<mhall119> daker: :)
<mhall119> it's pretty cool so far, even if inflexible at the moment
<daker> mhall119, how to use this command /join -ustream #ubuntu-development-with-dani ? i can't join 
<mhall119> you need to connect to the ustream network
<daker> ah
<mhall119> then join #ubuntu-development-with-dani
<daker> which is ?
<mhall119> chat1.ustream.tv port 6667
<mhall119> you'll need to register an account at ustream.tv first, I think, to let you identify yourself
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: without a way to fix the child agenda items from all starting at 1, what do you think about removing the ability to have child agenda items
<mhall119> we need to have child agenda items
<mhall119> we can fix the numbering
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> dholbach: good show
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks a lot for the flowers
<dholbach> mhall119, it's sometimes a bit hard to estimate if you're going too fast, etc :)
<mhall119> flowers?
<dholbach> "compliment" :)
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> dholbach: I'd really like to get a walk-through on properly packaging python apps
<mhall119> is there one already made?  If not, would you do a screencast of one?
<mhall119> should have said "properly packaging python programs" for extra alliteration points
<dholbach> haha, an alliteration acrobat
 * mhall119 is all about alliteration
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I think the next videocast is going to be about fixing bugs and proposing the change for inclusion
<dholbach> but yeah, I think we should definitely have one about packaging something from scratch
<dholbach> although I'm still a bit unsure how to best do it - I'm not sure the way I did it today is suitable
<dholbach> a screencast might be better
<mhall119> yeah, I think that would be good
<mhall119> will ustream do that?
<dholbach> I'm not sure how that'd work
<dholbach> I'll investigate
<mhall119> I wonder if you could feed a copy of the X11 buffers into a fake webcam device, and tell ustream to use that
<mhall119> sounds complicated though
<dholbach> a little bit :)
<dholbach> I'll see what I can do
<mhall119> maybe not, there used to be a package called vloopback that did exactly that
 * mhall119 loves Linux
<dholbach> oh wow
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-10
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<locodir-user> Hello
<daker> dholbach, mhall119 any chance to get my merge re-reviewed ? https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/ld-languages-menu/+merge/42760
<dholbach> I might be a bit busy today, but I'll try
<daker> ty
<czajkowski> aloha folks 
<daker> good morning czajkowski 
<czajkowski> daker: ello ello
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119 
<mhall119> dholbach: got a solution to one of our openid problems in the works, should be ready to submit this afternoon (my time)
<mhall119> lpupdate is going to be slower the first time around though
<mhall119> especially on initial installs
<cjohnston> all I want for christmas is for lpupdate to speed up
<mhall119> not likely
<cjohnston> I know
<mhall119> you're getting coal instead
<cjohnston> trying to get monday off.. this isnt going well :-/
<mhall119> I'm gonna make a "user_cleanup" management command to start removing some of these openiduser## accounts
<cjohnston> sweet
<dholbach> mhall119, sweet
<cjohnston> got monday off
<althara> Is the locobot only for approved locos?
<CurtisElgin> Nope, you can request one be added to you Teams channel :)
<althara> What do we do when the documented procedure for doing so fails?
<althara> I sent an email almost two months ago and haven't heard anything but crickets.
<czajkowski> althara: which loco 
<JanC> the locobots changed from ubuntu-eu.org to Canonical servers
<JanC> so I guess the procedure to request them changed too
<JanC> between 2 months ago and now
<althara> czajkowski: US Washington LoCo. I've submitted and RT request as I was told to do in #ubuntu-irc and let them know the documentation was out of date.
<althara> *an
<czajkowski> althara: yes but as JanC point out the servers have changed and just need to be requested again
<althara> actually they said loco bots weren't in use any more and that the standard ubuntu log bot what what is used now
<althara> So ummm this is confusin
<althara> g
<czajkowski> right so it's just a name mix up tbh and has only just been changed. 
<czajkowski> as JanC and I've said you just need to request it again 
<czajkowski> or asking the IRC ops folks 
<althara> I did via RT. today
<althara> That is what the irc folks told me to do
<czajkowski> right 
<czajkowski> do you have a ticket number?
<althara> 16118
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> althara: well give it a few days and see 
<czajkowski> if you just logged it today I suspect it may not get looked at 
<althara> I know. I asked in here before I was pointed to #ubuntu-irc, since here was originally the place I got the info less than two months ago to email admin@ubunut-eu.org for the loco bot (which I never heard back on at all). Now that the (I hope) correct procedure has been given to me I'll wait patiently.
<czajkowski> ok
<michael_k> czajkowski, silly question probably but are there any rules about when a log bot should be deployed on a channel?
<czajkowski> michael_k: what do you mean ?
<michael_k> czajkowski, I mean under what situations should we use a log bot?
<czajkowski> michael_k: team core channels 
<michael_k> czajkowski, is it mandatory for locoteams channels as well?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> I'll be back later 
<michael_k> czajkowski, oops... I m afraid we missed that one.
<czajkowski> but just in the middle of something 
<michael_k> OK
<czajkowski> thanks 
<czajkowski> michael_k: np 
<michael_k> thank you
<czajkowski> np
<althara> michael_k: the request info on the wiki is now correct https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#LogBots
<michael_k> althara, thanks! I 'll have a look!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-11
<prvul> If some political party organize event promoting free software, is it ok for loco to participate in that event?
<JanC> prvul: that might be tricky
<JanC> it might depend on local circumstances though
<prvul> JanC, sorry i was afk
<prvul> i know that is tricky
<prvul> i am lookin for some information about this issue
<prvul> like there can be tricky with locos and money
<prvul> but for that "problem" i found this
<JanC> money is no problem if it's used to promote Ubuntu
<prvul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamDealingWithMoney
<prvul> we as loco do not support any political party
<prvul> on event there will be no promo material of that party
<prvul> only about ubuntu
<JanC> only ubuntu or also other projects?
<prvul> ubuntu and free software
<prvul> free software in general
<JanC> I think it would be better is they also invited other political parties  ;)
<JanC> s/is/if
<pleia2> I don't see a problem with it as long as everyone knows it's not an endorsement or anything
<JanC> well, yeah, but making that clear might be tricky
<pleia2> and I agree with JanC that it depends on local circumstances
<pleia2> you could disclaim it in the announcement or something
<JanC> when I said local circumstances, I was also thinking about countries like Vietnam, where there is only one party...  ;)
<pleia2> we had a loco team member who did things with the boy scouts (they are notoriously discriminatory, I did not participate) and others who invited us to set up at a church flea market
<JanC> yeah, it's easier if you participate in quite different events, to show you don't favour one over the other
 * pleia2 nods
<prvul> pleia2, Pennsylvania LoCo?
<pleia2> prvul: boy scouts was pennsylvania, yeah
<prvul> i read about it
<JanC> pleia2: boy scouts over here are more sane though  ;)
<pleia2> the church thing was a question brought up with ubuntu-us, I don't remember which team it was
<pleia2> JanC: that's fortunate :)
<prvul> does ubuntu have some text for this issues
<pleia2> prvul: I was pretty opinionated in that thread you read, I've calmed down since :)
<JanC> especially the "open scouting" group which is actually "unisex"
<JanC> (or how do yo ucall that)
<pleia2> I don't think there is a document discussing this
<JanC> and which is also not christian like the original group
<pleia2> there have been some spinoff groups here, but they haven't taken off, and the girl scouts are a completely organization altogether which doesn't discriminate
<pleia2> s/completely/completely different
<JanC> so they accept boys?
<pleia2> well, not as members
<JanC> so, they still discriminate...  ;)
<prvul> :D
<prvul> i like this idea "It looks like the way our LoCo team is going to handle it all is by
<prvul> including a disclaimer (somewhere on our website or wiki) stating that
<prvul> when we work with organizations, we don't necessarily support their
<prvul> views.
<prvul> "
<pleia2> prvul: I think that's good
<JanC> prvul: also invite other parties to organize similar events
<JanC> or co-organize
<prvul> sure
<prvul> promoting ubuntu is our goal
<prvul> but some individuals may see this as loco supporting that party
<JanC> one way to prevent this situation in the future would be to organize something yourself and invite all political parties
<prvul> we do organize, but this came from their side
<prvul> they organized almost everything
<JanC> prvul: I assume this partu is genuinely interested in open source?
<JanC> this party
<prvul> we as loco will have our team leader as speaker
<prvul> well, JanC, i am not 100% sure
<JanC> another option is to be there as individuals, but not (officially) as a locoteam
<prvul> see, im from Serbia, and we do not have very stable political situation
<prvul> partys change every foru years
<JanC> eh, sounds "fun" to follow who supports what that way...
<prvul> for example, this same goverment couple a years ago have made agreement with MS
<prvul> last year, same goverment supported "domestic" linux distro
<JanC> maybe cheap MS software was still expensive  ;)
<prvul> cp6linux, a ubuntu fully translated in serbian, with some modifications
<JanC> prvul: if this is related to that project, I guess it's okay to participate
<prvul> also they supported translation projects for OOo, mozilla ff and mozill thunderbird
<JanC> do they pay for translations and such?
<prvul> i guess
<JanC> in that case, everybody benefits, I guess
<prvul> that projects were given to three major universities in our country
<JanC> everybody who speaks serbian
<JanC> let's hope it's a sustained effort
<prvul> yes, but project is stalled now, it seems so
<JanC> aw  :-(
<prvul> hey, but our loco is doing almost great
<prvul> :)
<prvul> we have very active forum
<JanC> prvul: maybe you can get contacts in government to poke about sustaining the project...   ;)
<JanC> that project or other projects
<JanC> maybe sponsor development of an open source serbian grammar checker by a university
<JanC> such things
<prvul> for me, the "issue" with this political party is that on radio commercial, they do mention themselfs as one of the organizer
<JanC> there are also other organisers?
<JanC> that are mentioned?
<prvul> yeah
<prvul> but they initiated
<JanC> well, maybe it makes it easier to say you are not there because of the political party?
<prvul> we sure are not, we are there to promote ubuntu
<prvul> JanC, here is google translation of the message from our forums that anounces event
<prvul> http://www.heypasteit.com/clip/QA8
<prvul> Tower is name of the city translated into english
<prvul> :)
<prvul> It should be Kula
<JanC> ah, was just going to ask whatever that was  :P
<JanC> the press, school, companies involved, are they related to the party?
<prvul> schools - no, press an companies - shouldnt be, but who knoes ;)
<prvul> knows
<JanC> I guess local peopel know such things most of the time  ;)
<prvul> probably
<JanC> like "newspaper X are friends of the city mayor" (or the opposite)
<JanC> e.g. the small local independent city/region news agency around here is not exactly "friends" with our mayor   ;-)
<prvul> im am not local, so for me they are all unbiased
<JanC> (they run on Ubuntu though)
<JanC> hehe
<prvul> see, they do not mention party name, they say municipal of Kula
<JanC> ah, that's okay then IMO
<JanC> the "municipality of Kula" is supposed to do what's good for all citizens, not only those who voted for the ruling party
<prvul> should be
<czajkowski> daker|afk: can you not change your nick please when you go away from computer 
<daker> czajkowski, sorry :)
<nigelb> Morning mhall119_ :)
<mhall119_> afternoon nigelb 
<nigelb> mhall119_: \o/
<nigelb> mhall119_: I haz good news
<nigelb> python-configobj
<nigelb> ^^ that is the library that saved a few hours of my life and a lot of hair (or I would have pulled it out in frustrated)
<nigelb> *frustration
<mhall119_> what's it do?
<nigelb> It parses python config into a dictionary
<nigelb> very easy to read and write
<mhall119_> what kind of config?
<nigelb> best part => most of us have it in our system already
<nigelb> the ini types, there is a format, similar to standard python format for config files
<nigelb> this module is what bzr uses to read branch.conf
<nigelb> so, since we all have bzr installed, its already in our systems :)
<mhall119_> cool
<nigelb> I finished a good deal of work on that application I was writing
<mhall119_> I need to find the default python argument parser, it seems argparse isn't installed by default
<mhall119_> maybe getopt
<mhall119_> nigelb: cool
<nigelb> mhall119_: Oh so by default the argument processing module isn't isntalled at all? O_O
<mhall119_> not python-argparse, not on 10.04 anyway
<nigelb> oh :(
<nigelb> I'll pick up the slack on summit once I push my app into beta tomorrow :)
<mhall119_> looks like getopt is installed by default though
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119_> cool, I don't think anyone's been working on summit since, well, summit
<nigelb> yeah thought so
<nigelb> I wanted to start early so you'd have time to review and help me out
<mhall119_> cool
<nigelb> just trying to 'poke harder'
<mhall119_> :)
<mhall119_> so what's your python app?
<nigelb> You've used gitosis?
<nigelb> Its a very easy to set up git server.  About 5 lines in the command line and its set.  Its in packages etc
<nigelb> BUt the configuration for that is a git-repo itself and the admin has to modify a text file
<nigelb> I wrote a web interface to write to the file, upload new keys, and commit and push the repo
<nigelb> so the entire thing can be controlled from a web UI :D
<mhall119_> oh right, I remember now
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> It was a fair bit challenging to pick up python coding, but now I got a hang of it :)
<mhall119_> python's a great language
<mhall119_> there's really not too many things you need to learn to get going
<nigelb> Yep.
<nigelb> Its just more getting used to
<nigelb> Coming from PHP that took a while even though I've coded in python before
<mhall119_> heh, trying to install bootloaders to partitions were ya?
<nigelb> oh, don't remind me
<nigelb> I hate HP and I hate Vista
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> mhall119_: bug 686271 - how do you think the minutes should be? should it just be a text box? should it allow markup?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686271 in loco-directory "Allow users to add meeting minutes after the meeting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686271
<cjohnston> and.. do you think the agenda should go in the same area as the "description" on an event and then the minutes where the "attendees" section of an event is?http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/568/detail/
<cjohnston> effie_jayx: could you please go through some of the branches you have for the LoCo directory and either update them or delete them? https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<mhall119_> cjohnston: I was just gonna provide a link to mootbot minutes URL
<mhall119_> cjohnston: I'd put agenda below details, instead of above
<mhall119_> details (time, channel, chair) at the top, agenda below that
<david> hi
<david> is anyone out there?
<Guest61070> hiii
<Guest61070> hello 
<Guest61070> lo
<Guest61070> lo
<Guest61070> lo
<Guest61070> xd!
<Guest61070> hola?
<mhall119_> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-12
<cjohnston> mhall119: where are the meeting minutes for mootbot going to be stored, and would it not be better to have them stored in LD to be able to manipulate them for things.. such as to produce for reapproval or other things like that
<mhall119> cjohnston: they're stored on mootbot's server, IIRC, check the florida team's meeting minutes link
<mhall119> eventually yes, mootbot could be reworked to store minuted directly to LD
<head_victim> I know only Ubuntu members are allowed to use the logo on business cards but what about using loco business cards, would this be acceptable for teams working towards reapproval even though not official teams currently?
<sense> head_victim: You'd have to check with Canonical for that if you want to be sure, maybe the Canonical Design Team can help you out. I think that as far as the business card shows clearly enough that it is the logo from the LoCo and when it adheres to the design guidelines, it won't be too much of a problem.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-05
<bkerensa> pleia2: sorry no idea a meeting was in progress =/
<pleia2> ah :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: are you in #ubuntu-motu? that is probably the best place to ask
<pleia2> I'm not really familiar with the sponsorship procedure in Ubuntu (only ever did packaging in Debian)
<nigelb> hey pleia2 :)
<pleia2> hey nigelb :)
 * pleia2 hugs
 * nigelb hugs 
 * paultag kicks back
<pleia2> you've had too much Debian
<paultag> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> :D
<paultag> pleia2: did my first DPN contrib
<paultag> I wrote a news blob about sun-java6 being removed 
<pleia2> news?
<pleia2> cool
<paultag> yep
<pleia2> I thought about helping with that, but then I remembered I already have not enough time
<paultag> pleia2: I've had so much more time to do what I want to do with code, it's so very nice
<paultag> pleia2: did you see my mario-koopah server hack? :)
<pleia2> that sounds nice
<pleia2> nope
<paultag> pleia2: $ nc pault.ag 2017
<paultag> pleia2: might need to maximize it
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> paultag: Do you know how I would submit my patch for review?
<bkerensa> :)
<paultag> bkerensa: for what? Yeah, sure
<bkerensa> paultag: Well we focused on multiarch at the Jam/Debian BSP
<paultag> bkerensa: sure
<bkerensa> and I moved one package to multiarch and have a patch
<paultag> bkerensa: ah, cool. Which package?
<bkerensa> so I wanna get it in Ubuntu but obviously I cant just upload ;)
<bkerensa> audiofile
<bkerensa> audiofile0
<paultag> bkerensa: you want to get it into Debian and sync it back :)
<paultag> let's look it up here
<nigelb> paultag++
<bkerensa> paultag: Well its going to be in Debian tomorrow when Vorlon uploads it
<nigelb> bkerensa: oh, it should sync back easily then.
<paultag> bkerensa: then use `requestsync' to get it back down
<bkerensa> but I was also told I can have it sponsored locally and then get my first package credited
<bkerensa> ahh?
<bkerensa> ok
<paultag> bkerensa: don't do that
<paultag> bkerensa: do the debian work, and have vorlon upload it to Debian
<nigelb> sync'd packages are also credited.
<paultag> you'll get ubuntu credit for that too
<paultag> nigelb++
<bkerensa> but then vorlon would get credit since he uploaded to Debian no?
<nigelb> no
<paultag> bkerensa: no, you're on the changelog
<bkerensa> yes
<nigelb> sponsorship != upload.
<bkerensa> ahh :P
<nigelb> are you in the changelog?
<paultag> bkerensa: it'll be you on the changelog, with him signing the package
<bkerensa> I see :D
<paultag> actually, my signing email != changelog email
<paultag> in debian
<nigelb> as long as you have given him a full debdiff with changelog etc, you should get the credit.
<paultag> I sign as tag@pault.ag, but changelog as paultag@ubuntu
<bkerensa> nigelb: Yeah I'm in the changelog lol :P I couldnt have properly built it if I wasnt :P
<nigelb> paultag: that is win.
<paultag> nigelb: format-patch >:|
<paultag> nigelb: it is :)
<bkerensa> okie dokie
<paultag> bkerensa: ^5
<paultag> oh, and pleia2 - I quit my job finally :D
<paultag> I'm joining the sunlight foundation, they hosted a lot of DC events
<paultag> and on that note, sleep time. I love y'all dearly
 * paultag waves
<bkerensa> gnight paultag
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<Sekei> Mornin
<czajkowski> aloha 
<Sekei> a lot of people in here
<locodir-user> buenos dias
<trinikrono> hello world!
<paultag> morn
 * paultag kicks back
<paultag> anyone here running squeeze?
<paultag> if so, would said user mind installing fluxbox & trying a backport of the latest version (as seen at: http://me.pault.ag/uploads/fluxbox_1.3.2-2~bpo60+1_i386.deb) and let me know if it works?
<mhall119> paultag: ask in #debian, newb
 * mhall119 j/k
 * mhall119 loves paultag 
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm trying to imagine a crazy new language
<mhall119> squeeze == unstable?
<paultag> I have an idea, but I don't think it's practical
<paultag> mhall119: squeeze == stable
<mhall119> another new language?
<paultag> sid == unstable
<paultag> wheezy == testing
<paultag> mhall119: I know, that's why I'm not writing it
<paultag> but I can dream
<mhall119> it's probably been in Lisp for years, whatever it is
<paultag> actually no :)
<mhall119> omg, a language construct that can't already be implemented in Lisp?
<paultag> I want an AOP dynamically typed compiled language that's event driven
<mhall119> AOP? people are still doing that?
<paultag> mhall119: still?!
<mhall119> that was all the rage in Java circles 5 or 6 years ago
<paultag> yeah, totally
<paultag> and it's a good idea
<paultag> it just needs a good language to host it
<paultag> weaving it into java byte code is silly
<mhall119> Parrot FTW!
<paultag> :P
<mhall119> Lisp?
<paultag> lisp is not compiled
<paultag> and it's not dynamic totally
<paultag> and not really event driven
<mhall119> but it's Lisp!
<paultag> it's a language I only like in theory
<mhall119> that's good, because it's only used in theory
<mhall119> I think someone built some of Yahoo's stuff with Lisp, but that's the only thing I've ever heard of
<paultag> heh :)
<paultag> ok, brb, ideas need to flow
<paultag> if I can break down the language to like 10 rules, it'll be easy to parse
<paultag> (not compile or implement, though)
<paultag> wait, this is all silly. Back to my real job
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> new real job or old real job?
<paultag> old real job
<paultag> new real job starts monday
<keffie_jayx> lol @ paultag
<keffie_jayx> that was nifty
<paultag> keffie_jayx: which nifty thing? :)
<paultag> keffie_jayx: also, hai :)
<keffie_jayx> the kammy koopa?
<keffie_jayx> lol
<paultag> Oh! Yeah!
<paultag> keffie_jayx: I f/oss-izide the code on my blag -- I plan to fix it to work with more once I get some hack time :)
<keffie_jayx> only some of us enjoy true arthe this days
<paultag> keffie_jayx: but I'm fairly proud - took me ~hour
<paultag> keffie_jayx: +1
<paultag> I want to try to get it working on a VT100, but I have to somehow greyscale it
<paultag> I also want to do some bit of delta-compression with it
<paultag> it's very choppy because it's sending it "frame by frame" and it can't buffer it
<paultag> so I need to spend some time optimizing it  --- then i'm off to make it into an SDL surface
<paultag> quake via ansi anyone ;)
<paultag> brb :)
<czajkowski> paultag: nerd
<keffie_jayx> lol
<keffie_jayx> paultag: you keep that up and pleas keep ups updated :P
<paultag> czajkowski: you're a nerd :)
<paultag> keffie_jayx: will do!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
<paultag> morning, dholbach 
 * paultag kicks back
<trinikrono> mornings!
<paultag> morning! :)
<trinikrono> what are you kicking
<paultag> trinikrono: back, of course
<trinikrono> ok
<nigelb> Morning paultag
<trinikrono> maybe its a english thing
<nigelb> Its a paultag thing :P
<paultag> trinikrono: to relax :)
<paultag> nigelb: ohai
<paultag> trinikrono: to kick one's feet back (usually up onto something and lean back)
<trinikrono> haha how can you type like that
<paultag> trinikrono: well, I'm at work, so it's a very mild movement :)
<trinikrono> paultag: do you guys still working on the loco directory
<trinikrono> well are you
<paultag> trinikrono: am I? I'm not, and I was never very involved (except for a few CSS overhauls), it's mostly cjohnston / nigelb / mhall119 
<paultag> in almost-alphabetical order
<nigelb> I've mostly switched to handling summit, its exclusively cjohnston for LTP :D
<nigelb> I just review code.
<paultag> LTP sounds like an STD, I'm calling it the LD :)
<trinikrono> hahaa
<paultag> plus, I spend my days at work with "the portal" so I don't want that in my free time
<trinikrono> paultag: you are familar with the map they have in the LD right
<paultag> (she's the one who gave me a case of the LTP)
<paultag> trinikrono: yeah sure
<trinikrono> i am trinidad and tobago in the carribbean
<paultag> totally, sure
<trinikrono> which is seperate from north and south america
<paultag> I think that was an AlanBell invention, if I recall
<paultag> trinikrono: full-ack
<trinikrono> so they put some of the countries in the caribbean in north
<cjohnston> almost alphabetical order getting 1/3rd right.. hehe ;-)
<trinikrono> and some in south
<paultag> trinikrono: I seem to recall that being a quick hack
<paultag> trinikrono: file a bug, let's get that sorted
<trinikrono> well its going to become a issue
<trinikrono> i am just thinking at this stage
<trinikrono> i am helping dominica and martinique to come with teams also
<paultag> trinikrono: if it's not done correctly, or it's not sensitive to the local culture, we must fix this
<trinikrono> ok great
<trinikrono> so the best thing would be file a bug
<paultag> trinikrono: yeah, totally
<trinikrono> i need to talk to the guy from haiti first
<trinikrono> magicfab i believe
<paultag> trinikrono: I'm sure someone like cjohnston would be happy to triage that guy
<paultag> trinikrono: magicfab is not haiti, I don't think
<cjohnston> trinikrono: what teams are wrong?
<trinikrono> haha
<trinikrono> well trinidad is not south america to start with
<paultag> trinikrono: yeah, magicfab is in canada
<trinikrono> i think we need a carribean team or region
<nigelb> paultag: He's originally from haiti or something.
<paultag> nigelb: south america, I thought
<nigelb> I remember some talk / discussion of two teams from magicfab.
<cjohnston> trinikrono: its not done by regions.. they are continents
<trinikrono> we are a bunch of small islands
<trinikrono> but some are english french etc
<trinikrono> like haiti is french
<trinikrono> trinidad and tobago is english
<trinikrono> dominica is english
<trinikrono> martinique is french
<trinikrono> but we are not closeby
<paultag> trinikrono: locos have nothing to do with language :)
<trinikrono> so i belive we should have different teams for the islands
<trinikrono> but a user was asking that we have all of the people in one place
<trinikrono> like a caribbean team
<trinikrono> to centralise the carribbean islands
<cjohnston> trinikrono: if people want to create different teams they can
<trinikrono> well thats the thing
<paultag> I'm on the page now, cjohnston 
<paultag> it's confusing me
<paultag> I can't tell which is which
<paultag> let's block all the islands together
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> well right
<trinikrono> we do things differently
<cjohnston> paultag: im trying to figure out.. i believe it may have been czajkowski who did the continents, but im not sure.
<paultag> cjohnston: that's not the issue here, dude
<paultag> cjohnston: http://loco.ubuntu.com/ <- image
<paultag> cjohnston: find haiti
<cjohnston> paultag: your talking the big one irght?
<paultag> see how it's hard to select? it's not exactly clear which bit it's a part of
<paultag> cjohnston: yeah
<trinikrono> hahahaa
<trinikrono> yes or trinidad
<paultag> or trinidad
<paultag> or any of the islands, really
<trinikrono> we are in south america
<trinikrono> and haiti is in north america
<paultag> cjohnston: can you reproduce>
<trinikrono> i nearly fell of my chair when i first saw it
<cjohnston> paultag: according to wikipedia, T&T is south america...
<paultag> cjohnston: then you must block out all those islands to their block by hand
<paultag> cjohnston: it looks like an arbatrary split now
<paultag> unless it's correct
<trinikrono> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caribbean
<trinikrono> have a look see
<cjohnston> on the actual map it may be... i dont know.. but afaik the teams are where the teams belong.. so if you know that the team is in south america, then click south america
<trinikrono> also known as west indies
<paultag> trinikrono: theres a block there that says it's considerd part of north america
<cjohnston> trinikrono: its by continent... 
<paultag> Geopolitically, the West Indies are usually regarded as a subregion of North America
<paultag> actually, from my eye it looks mostly ok
<paultag> looking at where it is split
<trinikrono> so are we considered a part of north america then
<paultag> trinikrono: just like canada and mexico
<paultag> according to this page
<cjohnston> trinikrono: according to wikipedia T&T is south america
<czajkowski> eh what have i done now...
<cjohnston> im not saying wikipedia is always correct, but we dont have hundreds of hours to do research
<trinikrono> haha
<latinachica_> Well that info is in correct
<cjohnston> czajkowski: nothing wrong..
<czajkowski> ah ok
<paultag> czajkowski: everything wrong
<latinachica_> We are In the Caribbean
<cjohnston> czajkowski: did you assign the continents to teams?
<paultag> no no no, that's not the point, man
<czajkowski> some not all
<trinikrono> latinachica_: we are considered a subregion of north america
<cjohnston> ok
<paultag> trinikrono: to be totally fair, we don't have central mexico on there
<latinachica_> Which is the West Indies When we have mail internationally it is sent to the West Indies in the Caribbean and NOT the americas
<paultag> erm, america
<czajkowski> mails were sent tellin teams to di it
<paultag> not mexico
<paultag> that'd be silly
 * paultag shuffles off
<trinikrono> haha
<trinikrono> czajkowski: is it something i can change in the LD?
<czajkowski> yes
<mhall119> ok, so is the problem that the team is listed on the wrong continent, or that the big map hilights it with south america?
<paultag> mhall119: purely display
<paultag> so far as I can tell
<mhall119> paultag: in that case, we've been wanting to get rid of the giant map anyway, as part of the front-page refresh for jono
<trinikrono> paultag: that wasnt what i was talking about
<paultag> whoh, ok, ok ok
<paultag> I'm hella wrong
 * mhall119 copy/pastes that for later ;)
<trinikrono> i guess it isnt a issue as they are only 2 teams from the caribbean
<trinikrono> but other islands have been talking to me
<cjohnston> trinikrono: i guess i dont understand the issue
<paultag> apparently, nor do I
<paultag> let's start over
<trinikrono> cjohnston: can we have the caribbean seperate from north and south america
<paultag> Hi, trinikrono!
<trinikrono> lol
<cjohnston> trinikrono: no. 
<trinikrono> morning!
<trinikrono> well ok
<trinikrono> then the only thing to do is
<cjohnston> trinikrono: its by continent
<mhall119> trinikrono: caribbean isn't a continent
<czajkowski> trinikrono care to start again
<trinikrono> sure sure
<trinikrono> i am kurt belgrave from the caribbean island of trinidad and tobago
<mhall119> trinikrono: if you want to make an umbrella team for the caribbean teams in Launchpad,you can do that
<paultag> Hi, Kurt!
<trinikrono> mhall119: great!
<paultag> oh sick
<mhall119> trinikrono: but that won't be displayed in loco.ubuntu.com
<trinikrono> the teams where asking me to have a unified team
<trinikrono> thats ok
<trinikrono> at least we would have a headquarters
<trinikrono> we are seperate from both north and south america
<paultag> that's fine :)
<paultag> it's your team
<latinachica_> Great
<paultag> you can control the membership
<trinikrono> as you would see we are a bunch of little islands
<cjohnston> trinikrono: they still have to be associated with a continent
<trinikrono> ok well thanks
<trinikrono> yes
<trinikrono> the teams in the LD
<trinikrono> need to north america?
<cjohnston> trinikrono: it depends on the team. Trinidad and Tobago seems to be in south america, so it is associated with south america
<mhall119> trinikrono: we've been sticking to geological, not geopolitical, associations
<trinikrono> well are nex to venzeula
<trinikrono> but we are english and most of the south american are spanish
<mhall119> except Brazil
<trinikrono> so its no good for communication
<mhall119> no, but it is good for locating
<czajkowski> indeeed
<mhall119> which is the only reason we have it grouped by continent
<latinachica_> They rest of the world need to find us properly
<latinachica_> They need to learn from now
<latinachica_> We are the CAribbean
<czajkowski> trinikrono same saud for eu.  its just about grouping to make things easier
<trinikrono> okies
<trinikrono> so in the LD
<trinikrono> i put the caribbean as the region
<trinikrono> in the details page
<trinikrono> ?
<mhall119> that would be fine
<latinachica_> :)
<trinikrono> ill make a launchpad team and try to get the other islands to join it
<trinikrono> and then we will see from there
<cjohnston> czajkowski: there are now three croatian teams.. all different
<czajkowski> ive mailed them
<cjohnston> ty
<trinikrono> ive also come to report of the sucess of our facebook group
<trinikrono> http://www.facebook.com/groups/285982144750674/
<trinikrono> in trinidad and tobago everyone uses facebook and i found the forums and mailing list to be slow
<trinikrono> and now we have 105 members :D
<mhall119> nice
<trinikrono> mhall119: yes its good for sending people who we give cds too
<trinikrono> i am trying to get members to add new members too 
<trinikrono> hopefully 300 members by next year sometime
<trinikrono> then i keep moving them across to launchpad
<mhall119> trinikrono: social media is a great resource for that, I'm glad it's working out for you
<paultag> /nick crabbytag
<paultag> sometimes I hate the rif-raff that shows up in #fluxbox
<trinikrono> well its just nice to have a meeting where people show up
<mhall119> heh, rif-raff
<paultag> >:|
 * mhall119 is sorely tempted to /join now
<paultag> i've had a quick /ignore trigger finger lately
<paultag> ;)
<dholbach> hey paultag
<paultag> o/
<AlanBell> paultag: no, the live map is not my invention
<paultag> AlanBell: you did the mockup, then? I can't recall what you did
<AlanBell> I wanted to do a second level of maps, and I did some prototypes for that
<paultag> but you're guilty of something
<AlanBell> yeah, guilty of something :)
<paultag> :)
<AlanBell> I want to get rid of /teams and replace it with /europe /asia /americas etc, each with maps on
<AlanBell> the /teams page is really really full of sub-optimalness
<paultag> ahh
<paultag> yeah, I remember that now
<paultag> Why don't we get a canonical UI'er to help
<paultag> Oh wait, none of them help the community ;)
<paultag> (zing!)
<paultag> but really, we do need a UI'er on that
<czajkowski> AlanBell: oh no.... why 
<AlanBell> why what?
<paultag> czajkowski: I seem to recall the argument that it was confusing and disorderly
<AlanBell> and slow
<czajkowski> why are you moving team off /team page 
<czajkowski> I understand the not a map 
<AlanBell> splitting it
<paultag> oh jeez
<paultag> let's not do this again
<czajkowski> :(
<paultag> we had this flame war a few months back
<AlanBell> so on the home page I click on Africa for example, it doesn't need to show me anything but africa
<czajkowski> clearly it wasn't hot enough :p
<paultag> :P
 * AlanBell would just like to say czajkowski is awesome
<AlanBell> so instead of linking to an anchor link http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Africa it would go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/Africa and not load all the other continents I just indicated I didn't want to see :0
<AlanBell> I can do that pretty easily in fact, without needing the maps
<czajkowski> ok I seem to be confused 
<czajkowski> granted this is easy to happen 
 * paultag walks away . o O (what have I done!)
<czajkowski> I assumed we were just getting rid of the massive map 
<AlanBell> what massive map?
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/media/images/map.png this one?
<czajkowski> yes
 * trinikrono waits for paultag to kickback
 * paultag kicks back, and watches the fight over a pina colada
<AlanBell> there is no fighting!
<paultag> and my name's jo-anne
<czajkowski> no myself and AlanBell are having a normal conversation
<czajkowski> o flaming here
<czajkowski> no 
<AlanBell> indeed not, especially as I am seeing czajkowski in a pub on friday
<paultag> :(
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> I kind of like the world map, just when I click on a continent I find it odd that it shows me stuff I didn't click on in a scary big list, it just scrolls me to the anchor point I asked for in the list
<AlanBell> plus of course if I click on south america it can't scroll that far so shows me North America
<AlanBell> aaaanyhow, what I can do, is add new pages for the continents, leaving /teams right where it is for people who are not scared of it, and link the map to the continent pages
<AlanBell> then we can add friendly maps to the continent pages when we feel like it
<mhall119> AlanBell: +1
<mhall119> paultag: we have a Canonical UI'er helping us on summit currently
<AlanBell> mhall119: would I be right in thinking that /teams is a bit unfriendly to the database? does it have to instantiate every team object to get the name and appoved status?
<mhall119> AlanBell: it does that, yes, but that's not terribly unfriendly thanks to Django's ORM
<mhall119> AlanBell: the way the page is built is unfriendly to the CPU though
<paultag> mhall119: because of the whole linaro thing, right?
<mhall119> it used to be worse on the db, but I did some optimizing of that a while back
<paultag> mhall119: that's not really community, they've been driving summit hard
<mhall119> paultag: no, because we asked him to help and he said 'yes'
<paultag> I'm sure someone @canonical asked them to
<mhall119> yeah, me
<nigelb> I thought they came to us telling  "it sucks, let us help you" :)
<paultag> I wish people said that to me
<mhall119> nigelb: I like my history better ;)
<paultag> it seems like it's not feasable to get people to help with things I care about :)
<paultag> perhaps because what I care about is not what others care about
<mhall119> if you had more capital...
<paultag> mhall119: you and your clout-fueled approach to f/oss :)
<paultag> mhall119: so I was thinking about it, and what it strikes me as is mooshing a construct we have on something that's not totally applicable. It works in a lot of ways, and it may be a useful way to look at some things, but I can't imagine that's a great way to do f/oss-ology
<mhall119> paultag: you're right in that it's not a perfect analogy, I'm just trying to find the closes approximation to a real-world system we understand, in the hopes that it will give us (and me especially) a better understanding of how to make the f/oss ecosystem run better
<paultag> mhall119: sure, but one critical bit that you can't express with that model is something like forking
<mhall119> I'm working on that
<paultag> forking should never happen with your model, and if it does, it requires lots of high clout people
<mhall119> well forking rarely happens, so I think my model isn't too far off already
<paultag> whereas there are forks by a few pissed off folks who see an opening
<mhall119> let me clarify, forks rarely succeed
<paultag> sure
<paultag> and when they do, there's often a merge
<mhall119> for exactly the reasons my model says they shouldn't happen
<mhall119> so again, not 100% accurate, but possibly close enough to be useful
<paultag> mm.
<mhall119> which, really, is as good as any economic model gets
<paultag> well, I'm not super convinced economics are the right way to model foss
<paultag> I don't think it's *wrong*
<paultag> I just don't think it's right
<mhall119> that's because you still see it as art
<paultag> to some degree, yes, but I don't think that's how I'd classify programs
<paultag> I think that code is like poetry, but that's a different issue :)
<mhall119> art has totally different motivating factors than labor, which is why you don't see the economic influences
<paultag> I see them, but I think they're emergent from the social constructs that we've put up
<mhall119> but not everybody feels the same way as you, and even artists have to eat ;)
<paultag> mhall119: no one's above dumpster diving ;)
<Ddpbf> Hi all, i am memmber of serbian loco. I have one question regarding loco irc channels 
<paultag> Hi, Ddpbf!
<Ddpbf> could we have more than 2 irc channels
<paultag> sure! :) just try and keep them in your namespace :)
<Ddpbf> thanks paul
<paultag> so if I'm in #ubuntu-foo, try to put it in #ubuntu-foo-bar
<Ddpbf> :)
<paultag> sure thing!
<Ddpbf> we need offtopic channel :D
<paultag> sounds perfect :)
<Ddpbf> cya all
<paultag> o/
<Ddpbf> \o
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> mhall119: I think we see f/oss (all too often) as exchanging goods & services (which I've been happy to use as an analogy, when I try to make it look like Communism, and it does), but I'm not sure that's right
<paultag> which is why I am reluctant to make that case strongly in any sort of public way
<paultag> it's more like evolution
<paultag> someone who's totally effective in one thing may harm another, basically, people are bacteria
<paultag> forks behave like evolving life-forms
<paultag> the users are like the enviroment
<paultag> and coders are tweeking dna ;)
<mhall119> paultag: you can boil down capitalism, communism and gift-economies to the same basic forces of human nature
<paultag> sure
<paultag> which is why I think they emerge in a lot of ways
<paultag> but I think in a lot of ways, an economic analyis focuses too much on the exchange of goods & services
<mhall119> so, I've already determined that we don't work much like a capital market
<mhall119> and we have some key differences from a gift-economy
<paultag> granted
<mhall119> your suggested readings on Marx are next on my list to investigate
<paultag> I think theories of his apply very nicely to f/oss, yeah
<mhall119> but I suspect that there will be some big differences from communism as well
<paultag> there will be
<paultag> in a lot of pretty glaring ways
<paultag> namely, there's no scarcity
<mhall119> but I'm slowing putting together a broader idea of how the f/loss economy operates
<mhall119> as a hybrid of multiple kinds of systems
<mhall119> there's always scarcity in something
<paultag> I still think there's a way to look at this biologically
<mhall119> write it up then
<paultag> I need to think it out first ;)
<mhall119> I'm not biologist, but you know where to find me if you want to bounce ideas around
<paultag> totally, I'm not either, so I'm not sure how well this all applies either
<paultag> I think the main reason people react to f/oss == communism is that people see darwinism in f/oss
<paultag> (e.g. you loose all your money)
<paultag> and what better place to model that then in a virtual landscape with all sorts of deformed monsters being made by 12-year-olds worldwide
<paultag> and the big, bad well-designed t-rex eating everyone
 * mhall119 doesn't follow
<paultag> yeah, me neither
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> this is why I need to think it out
<paultag> but I'm sure there's something there
<daker> https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/profile_images/1677527908/gnumad.png <- LoL
<mhall119> daker: lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-07
<ianmcorvidae> 4h?
<ianmcorvidae> <ignore, sorry>
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<locodir-user> hey friends
<locodir-user> boston here
<locodir-user> or should he say mason
<locodir-user> as in stone
<locodir-user> any anons ?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hi
<locodir-user> hi
<czajkowski> locodir-user: so where are you based?
<locodir-user>  boston ...u/
<czajkowski> London
<locodir-user> agh what do you think about the crown
<locodir-user> and all there money?
<czajkowski> dont really give it a thought to be honest. 
<locodir-user> and why not dont you see there trying to BUY the world and all its inhabitants
<czajkowski> locodir-user: possibly not the best topic for in here to be honest
<locodir-user> w why not????
<locodir-user> oh yeah micheal savage was banned from uk.. right
<czajkowski> it's not really appropiate given we have people from all over the world
<locodir-user> so do we
<locodir-user_> im back
<locodir-user_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4fWN6VvgKQ
<locodir-user_> nice song huh
 * locodir-user_ is drunk
<locodir-user_> I play bridge all over the world
<nigelb> o_O
<locodir-user_> hi
<locodir-user_> im in boston where r u?
<locodir-user_> gotta go corner store smokes brb
<locodir-user_> theres a cheap prick across the hall closet fag im sure
<locodir-user_> $9.00 pack of smokes hoy motha of fuckin heaven.
<locodir-user_> what time is it in London 
<Tm_T> locodir-user_: language, please
<locodir-user_> internet eticut protocol in london htf did you ping me/
<locodir-user_> jay carney on morning joe
<locodir-user_> he is wh press secratary
<locodir-user_> methinks irc very cool
<locodir-user_> shhh.
<paultag> locodir-user_: I'm in boston too
<paultag> and as you know, it's 7, so I'm leaving for work
<locodir-user_> Barac Obama makes speech at high school ..liken it to one of teddy's
<locodir-user_> have a good day friend
<paultag> locodir-user_: where in Boston are you?
<locodir-user_> actually marshfield
<paultag> Ah
<locodir-user_> u?
<locodir-user_> back bay
<paultag> locodir-user_: been moving a lot, but it's been charlestown
<paultag> alright, brb
<locodir-user_> what r u doing in uk chatroom?
<locodir-user_> I got a wicked headache any of yous got an aspirin?
<czajkowski> locodir-user_: it's not a UK chat room, it's #ubuntu-locoteams, a place for teams all over the world to join. 
<locodir-user_> oh
<locodir-user_> what teams/
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<locodir-user_> ty
<locodir-user_> oh soccer
<czajkowski> locodir-user_: how did you find this channel ?
<locodir-user_> ???????
<czajkowski> locodir-user_: if you don't know about locoteams, I just wondered how you found this place ?
<locodir-user_> just mlearning irc thats all
<locodir-user_> thinking about pdf's
<locodir-user_> im abit loopy you know
<locodir-user_> AND VERY VERY F'N ANGRY
<czajkowski> locodir-user_: please mind your language 
<locodir-user_> didnt sware
<locodir-user_> thers like 50 people lurking y aren'y they talking/
<locodir-user_> ?
<czajkowski> locodir-user_: different timezones
<locodir-user_> oh
<locodir-user_> ny time zone is infinit u know.
<locodir-user_> hm someone set up a nice irc
<locodir-user_> t boon pickens on morning joe
<locodir-user_> cya sorry to bother you my drunkeness appologies
<paultag> the hell
<paultag> the interesting this is c-98-229-81-26.hsd1.me.comcast.net/98.229.81.26 <- look like Maine
<paultag> looks *
<mhall119> paultag: morning
<paultag> moin mhall119 
<paultag> mhall119: what's good
<paultag> also, does anyone know if python will treat '\ ' as a space??
<paultag> /??/?
<paultag> guessing no
<mhall119> paultag: I don't think so, no
<mhall119> you don't need to escape spaces in python strings
<JanC> paultag: """Unlike Standard C, all unrecognized escape sequences are left in the string unchanged, i.e., the backslash is left in the string.""" (from the Python language spec ;) )
<paultag> grr
<paultag> JanC: thanks, I hacked around it after some time on the terminal
<paultag> makes things less readable, but meh :)
<JanC> http://docs.python.org/py3k/reference/lexical_analysis.html#string-and-bytes-literals
<paultag> JanC: I needed to fix a bug since my input file was space-seperated 
<paultag> JanC: nah, it's OK. Thanks :) I just hacked around it
<paultag> https://github.com/paultag/dog/blob/master/share/colors/control/states <- this unholy mess is my state-machine input file 
<JanC> paultag: reading the Python language reference is very interesting nevertheless, so if you have nothing to do some day...  ☺
<paultag> JanC: thumbs-up! :)
<mhall119> nothing like curling up on the couch with the Python language reference for a little indulgent light reading
<JanC> (I am one of those crazy people who love reading language specs & other manuals front-to-back :P )
<paultag> +1
<paultag> it prevents abuses
<mhall119> or at least explains it
<mhall119> reading the Java spec on the string table makes for particularly interesting party conversation
<JanC> mhall119: wait until you read the C++ spec  ;)
<paultag> so hot
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> if you're into horror, then you can read the actual Django code
<paultag> you can finally not explain what a virtual constructor is! 
<paultag> (since you should't be able to do it, but the gcc authors figured, what the shit)
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> virtual distructors are the new hotness, though
<paultag> destructors *
<JanC> mhall119: I on ce wrote a little patch for Django, and I didn't think the code was too bad, but some parts of it are quite complex indeed
<mhall119> kind of the opposite of Java destructors
<paultag> mhall119: well, java baked that in
<mhall119> JanC: it's more a matter of the amount of magic the employ
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, but you're not supposed to use them
<paultag> mhall119: sure you are
<JanC> most of the magic was removed actually  ;)
<mhall119> JanC: oh? when?  I haven't dug around in >= 1.3
<paultag> mhall119: so if you have Poodle (-> Dog) and Shitzu (->Dog), and you have an array of a few `Dogs' somewhere, and you delete one of them (Dog * d = foo[0]; delete d;), it'd only call the Dog deconstructor, not Poodle / Shitzu's
<paultag> mhall119: unless you throw them up on the vtable
<paultag> which means you need a virtual destructor
<JanC> mhall119: I'm talking pre-1.0  ;)
<paultag> whereas that's normal java destructor behavior
<paultag> dawg
<paultag> (see what I did there?)
<mhall119> paultag: you're talking C?
<mhall119> or Java
<paultag> mhall119: C++
<paultag> C++ vs Java
<paultag> c don't have no destructors
<mhall119> right, I meant in Java you're discouraged from using destructors
<paultag> that's just not true
<paultag> closing files and such?
<JanC> even Stroustrup says he doesn't know/understand all of C++, and he invented it...  :P
<paultag> JanC++
<JanC> not to mention the fact that you need > 1000 pages to explain all the "basic" stuff
<mhall119> paultag: you're supposed to do that with try/finally blocks
<paultag> JanC: all those "learn c++ in 14 days" books are crap :)
<paultag> mhall119: what if you open a file in the constructor?
<mhall119> otherwise the gc closes them when they lose all references
<paultag> mhall119: you r/w in the methods
<JanC> paultag: well, the C++ you learn in those is probably a safe subset  ;)
<paultag> JanC: ;)
<paultag> or sockets
<paultag> that's a big one
<paultag> kinda, I guess
<paultag> you should .close(), I guess
<paultag> still, I stand by ~ClassName();
<paultag> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/171952/is-there-a-destructor-for-java
<paultag> humm, interesting
<JanC> Python has a nice "with" statement for this :-)
<dscassel> Java 7 is introducing an AutoCloseable interface for automatically closing resources created in a try statement.
<dscassel> (in case of exception)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-08
 * paultag kicks back
<paultag> ahhh.
<paultag> . o O ( someone should fork unity and call it dischord )
<locodir-user> Geia se olous. Eho provlima me ton iho sta ubuntu.Den mou vgazei iho apo ta iheia para mono apo tin exodo akustikon. Mporeite na voithisete?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-09
<YoBoY> bonjour
<locodir-user> hello all
<locodir-user> anybody?
<huats> hello everyone
<czajkowski> huats: aloha 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-10
<chica> Hi
<SergioMeneses> chica, \o
<chica> I was trying to locate "trinikrono" but i can't
<SergioMeneses> chica, and what's trinikrono ? a nickname?
<SergioMeneses> o channel?
<chica> they are on other irc chat with a group from Trinidad
<chica> That is his nickname
<chica> trinikrono
<SergioMeneses> chica, ...I don't know "trinikrono" :S sorry
<chica> Ok thanks for trying
<chica> :)
<chica> Sergio he found me thank you
<SergioMeneses> chica, oks... great!
<YoBoY> bonjour
<locodir-user> hello
<cjohnston> hi
<locodir-user> can you tell me if Ubuntu 11.10 is LTS ?
<locodir-user> version
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> 12.04 is
<locodir-user> oh so do i wait for 12.04 ?
<cjohnston> depends on what your wanting
<cjohnston> I'm running 11.10
<locodir-user> still in alpha1 i see
<cjohnston> 12.04 is
<locodir-user> brb
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-11
<paultag> Star trek emulator: play -n -c1 synth whitenoise band -n 100 20 band -n 50 20 gain +25  fade h 1 864000 1
<mhall119> nerd
 * mhall119 said with love
<paultag> :)
<paultag> it's so good
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Olaa'
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> whois
<Guest82208> Fiz atualização do ubuntu 12 para 12.04 e parou de funcionar minha internet, na instalação o sistema conecta mas quando reinicia o sistema a internet para de funcionar, sabem me dizer como faço para resolver? Obrigado.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-07
<virus-design> hi dear fellows Just loving the Ubuntu experience. But one little help that i need i think i have messed up the partition table for ubuntu. As every thing is running perfectly but do i need to make two seperate partions for user and local user seperately? moreover i have a seperate harddisk with ntfs partition i want to share that on my network which contains both mac and windows. Can anyone help me out plzzzz...
<virus-design> plzzz is there any one who can join
<JoseAntonioR> virus-design: I think you may be able to get support in #ubuntu. You can join by typing '/j #ubuntu' without quotes
<virus-design> hi
<virus-design>  is there any one around for help
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> great new feature this comunity stuff on G+ :) and I like the fact a page can be the owner :D
<dholbach> I just said it in #ubuntu-translators, but I wanted to mention it in here as well:
<dholbach>  I just wanted to quickly thank everyone who helped out with https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ so far!
<dholbach>  it's clear that it's probably harder to translate than other pieces of documentation, but it's much much appreciated
<czajkowski> yay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-08
<Fredson> alguem ai ?
<YoBoY> Ubuntu G+ community ~2600 members, ubuntu-fr G+ community ~220 members. ~10%, it's not bad :D
<YoBoY> good morning
<Cheri703> Hey folks, I'm one of the heads of the Ohio LoCo, and we've got some difficulties. We've got a pretty large geographic area that we cover, and a fairly small amount of people that are active participants. That leads to low turnout for events, difficulty getting Ubuntu Hours going, and it is VERY hard to get the WHOLE group together at once. There is some "other" group that meets in Columbus, and apparently a few folks have spoken with 
<Cheri703> the leader, but even if one of the major cities has ubu-things happening, it doesn't help the rest of the state. Does anyone have any suggestions or resources or anything that we can look to for ideas? Sorry for the wall-o-text, but any thoughts are appreciated!
<ahmed_> هلا 
<ahmed_> السلام عليكم 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-09
<locodir-user> Hi dj
<locodir-user> LoCo meu
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-04
<locodir-user> hi!
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche_anis> Hey, anybody from the loco council here?
<skellat> elacheche_anis: What can I do for you?
<belkinsa> For those who were at the vUDS for the LoCo Projects, who's idea was that?
<skellat> belkinsa: Ping dpm (David Planella)
 * skellat disappears for a little while
<belkinsa> He's not on, is that his LP username?
<belkinsa> nevermind
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-08
<cprofitt> skellat: ping
<skellat> cprofitt: pong
<Thomas146> Kan je ook een linux computer kopen
<Thomas146> Of alleen maar te downloaden
<milkinitah> hello
<belkinsa> Hello
<milkinitah> como posso obter o cd do ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Ask in #ubuntu-es?
<belkinsa> Never mind.
<belkinsa> Wrong channel and maybe the wrong reponse to your question
<milkinitah> contact?
<milkinitah> e mail?
<belkinsa> No, your question
<milkinitah> cd ubuntu
<belkinsa> You can download it at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop.  Find which version you need, download, and burn to an empty writable disk.
<milkinitah> but I want the original cd
<belkinsa> You need to buy it, buy they sell them in packs of 5.
<milkinitah> I have not computer
<belkinsa> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<belkinsa> Are you on a public one?
<milkinitah> but it's free
<milkinitah_> but i'ts free
<belkinsa> The use of it, right?
<milkinitah_> the cd
<pleia2> milkinitah_: what country are you in?
<milkinitah_> france
<belkinsa> Thank you, pleia2/
<pleia2> milkinitah_: might want to ask in #ubuntu-fr
<pleia2> milkinitah_: perhaps someone local to you can get you a CD :)
<pleia2> milkinitah_: they also have contact details on http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<milkinitah_> thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-01
<dholbach> good morning
<anselmo> hi everybody
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<jose> hello
<PabloRubianes> hello
<dholbach> are you guys on top of the UGJ date discussion?
<jose> I personally am
<pleia2> we really need the date asap
<pleia2> I need to start contacting venues before holidays
<wxl> +1 pleia2 
<PabloRubianes> I saw the emails
<dholbach> it'd be great if you could finalise the dates :)
<jose> let me double check
<pleia2> the consensus on list was the february date, what is the holdup?
 * dholbach hugs !lococouncil
<pleia2> list == loco-contacts list
<jose> :P
<wxl> yeah i saw feb too
<jose> well, I have no objections
 * wxl is not sure he saw an official date ion feb…
<jose> I believe that we can decide this based on consensus, if no one objects then we're good to go
<pleia2> wxl: yeah, it was just proposed
<jose> and I have seen no objections at all
 * skellat needs a moment to catch up as he was handling a Tactical Operations problem
<pleia2> jose: ok, when it's ready can you add to ltp and mail the list? hoping to start emailing venues on monday
<jose> pleia2: definitely. expect an answer in about 1 or max 2 hours.
<wxl> yeah i'd like that too
<pleia2> jose: thank you :)
<jose> np :)
<wxl> in fact, i'm meeting with someone new about venues on wednesday so it would be great to have info before then
<dholbach> rock and roll
<pleia2> wxl: nice :)
<wxl> pleia2: yeah, i'm excited since it's at a university campus so facilities will be nice
<pleia2> wxl: oh yeah, that's great
<wxl> ok thanks all :)
 * wxl goes back to doing his blog post on hack.summit()
<jose> dholbach, pleia2, wxl: does 6-8 feb sound good to you?
<pleia2> jose: no
<wxl> how about 7-9??
<wxl> would be nice to take advantage of the weekend
<pleia2> err, yes
<pleia2> 6-8 is fri-sun
<pleia2> that's right :)
<jose> wxl: ^
<wxl> it is?
<wxl> oh duh
<wxl> looking at 2014 XD
<popey> Dates are hard.
<pleia2> gives us 2 months to plan, which is pretty much bare minimum required
<popey> Lets go shopping
<wxl> exec "cal feb 2015"
<wxl> oops
<jose> popey: bring some cheesecake please
<popey> ☻
<jose> wxl: you cool with those dates?
<wxl> yes jose !
<jose> awesome
<PabloRubianes> great!
<wxl> awesome
 * wxl puts it in the calendar
<jose> that was the date proposed on the ml too so I'm sending out the email now
<jose> and ltp will be done in a couple mins
<pleia2> jose: include ltp link in the email?
<jose> ack
<skellat> Blog post to fridge.u.c or lococouncil.u.c in this instance?
<jose> lococouncil goes to planet, fridge does too
<jose> I'd say LC.u.c
<skellat> copy-pasta of the e-mail might suffice
<belkinsa> pleia2, what is Ubuntu California LoCo doing for the Global Jam>
<pleia2> belkinsa: Xubuntu QA (ISO and package testing) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2014-December/002541.html
<wxl> belkinsa: trying to steal ideas for Ohio? :)
<pleia2> please do! :)
<belkinsa> wxl, what is your's doing?
<wxl> belkinsa: yeah i don't know yet. i'd like to get some lubuntu qa done, but i'm not sure i'll have enough folks. 
<wxl> belkinsa: another part of me would like to keep it open and just try to foster membership/contribution
<skellat> I'm encouraging my deputies to do some planning to come up with portions of the event for Ohio that they can run with
<belkinsa> That's a good idea.
<wxl> it seems like some of our folks are WELL along the way (bdmurray) and others didn't even know about membership
<pleia2> wxl: so I've found having something anyone can work on (like QA - if they bring a laptop and anyone can do LiveCD testing from USB sticks you prepare), then tell everyone they can do that, or ask for whatever help on anything, works well
<pleia2> if I leave it wide open some people will just check email and facebook the whole time
<wxl> pleia2: so have a focus but also leave it open
 * pleia2 nods
<wxl> pleia2: do you have a lot of xubuntu users in your loco?
<pleia2> not really :)
<belkinsa> I think it would be worth it to do all flavour QA then.
<wxl> have you done a xubuntu-specific kinda thing before?
<pleia2> but they come anyway, QA is the same across projects so they can do iso testing on anything they want if they're more familiar with Unity
<pleia2> wxl: yep: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6749
<wxl> oh that's an interesting idea
<wxl> ok qa it is
<wxl> oooh at wikimedia foundation
<wxl> neeeeeat
<pleia2> xubuntu was useful because it's the project I work on, and developers are around on weekends, so I can lurk on #xubuntu-devel and "where do I file this bug?" at them all day :D
<wxl> hahahahahah
<pleia2> true story
<pleia2> figuring out what to file a bug against is the hardest part of QA events
<pleia2> and weekends mean all the paid canonical folks are not around
<wxl> yeah i know what you mean
<wxl> are you a qa member for xubuntu?
<skellat> So far we've talked about doing something docs-related, something bugs-related, and I'll do a trivia game for our notional Ohio session
<pleia2> wxl: everyone on xubuntu-team is a qa member, we don't really have strong boundries
<wxl> ah cool
<pleia2> all project leads are expected to do testing
<wxl> we CERTAINLY have people who would never do testing
<wxl> head of communications for example
<wxl> oooh ubuntu earrings
<pleia2> technically I'm the marketing lead for xubuntu
<pleia2> ubuntu necklaces too!
<wxl> well my goal is to slowly turn everyone into a tester and then a programmer :)
<pleia2> ++
<wxl> we started something up which is kind of like ubuntu beginners team but it's distro agnostic
<wxl> i just finished working on everything i think i'm going to put on the programming page for now
<belkinsa> Linux Padawan is the name.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/LinuxPadawan/Programming
<belkinsa> http://ubuntusense.com/2014/12/01/introducing-linux-padawan-mentioning-for-all-linux-folks/ I know title is wrong in the link
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> yeah i need to blog about it now that i've done all this darn work
<wxl> will likely come out of the blog about hack summit
<wxl> that's going to take me a whlie
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach svij and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-01
<superfrio-diego> HELLO,HOLA A TODOS
<wxl> someone's excited
<wxl> hi superfrio-diego 
<superfrio-diego> HI,LOOKING FOR INSTALL AUTO DATA IN UBUNTU,KNOW HOW?
<wxl> not sure what you mean by "auto data," superfrio-diego 
<wxl> !info autodata
<ubot5> Package autodata does not exist in vivid
<superfrio-diego> auto data is a complete pdf images and car pictures any brands
<superfrio-diego> do you write spanish?
<wxl> no, superfrio-diego 
<nhaines> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<superfrio-diego> how configure thunderbird account?
<nhaines> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<nhaines> superfrio-diego: this channel is to help local community teams and Ubuntu event organizers.
<superfrio-diego> ok, y know and write english a little....
<superfrio-diego> where are you from?
<superfrio-diego> ok,bye...
<superfrio-diego> join #ubuntu-es
<nhaines> El problema quií no es la lengua, pero que este channel no es un lugar para cosas técnicos.  :)
<superfrio-diego> hola quien sabe com configurar la cuenta de thunderbird?
<nhaines> Gracias, y ¡buenas suerte!  :)
<nhaines> Also, how on earth did I manage to misspell "aquí"?
<superfrio-diego> ah,y para q es este canal?
<nhaines> Para assistencía de los equipos de communidades locales.
<superfrio-diego> misspell what is it?
<nhaines> a incorrecto escribir.  Escribó "qquí" y no "aquí".  :)
<superfrio-diego> ok,tengo dudas o inconvenientes con micuenta thunderbird,comoo se configura,pues no logro enviar correos
<tsimonq2> !locoteam
<ubot5> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<superfrio-diego> como enviar email si no logro ,pues aprece msje de error...
<nhaines> superfrio-diego: entiendo, pero necesita preguntarlo en el channel correcto.  :)
<nhaines> Por ejemplo, #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es.
<superfrio-diego> #ubuntu-es
<superfrio-diego> gracias
<nhaines> De nada.
<wxl> nhaines: might want to mention there's probably a locoteam for him, too.
<superfrio-diego>  join #ubuntu-es
<wxl> i consider all locoteams a potential support option
<nhaines> Desgraciadamente hablo sólo inglés y alemán, y no buen en español.  :)
<superfrio-diego> ok write 
<nhaines> wxl: not all of them consider themselves a potential support option.  :)
<wxl> nhaines: they should!
<nhaines> superfrio-diego: donde viva?
<nhaines> wxl: maybe.  :)
<superfrio-diego> your sapanish is good
<superfrio-diego> in argentina
<wxl> nhaines: are you saying i should be concerned about the california team? ;)
<nhaines> superfrio-diego: Thank you!  I learned it in high school but I'm not so good with it now.  :)
<nhaines> wxl: We do offer support.  :)
<superfrio-diego> you must write vive,ok
<tsimonq2> superfrio-diego: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArgentinaTeam
<nhaines> Oh, right, it's "vivir" isn't it?  Thanks.  :)
 * tsimonq2 thought vivir was to live
<superfrio-diego> same to me learned when was a kid,few yares ago...
<nhaines> Try typing "/join #ubuntu-ar" and see if anyone is awake.
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes. where do you live was the question :)
<superfrio-diego> ok y will do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know how to say, "where are you from?"
<tsimonq2> :P
<superfrio-diego> argentina dont you now where is?
<superfrio-diego> in south america.....
<nhaines> Last week I watched all of Narcos Season 1 in three or four days... so it'll be another week before I can't speak Spanish again.
<superfrio-diego> where are you from say in spanish, de donde eres...
<nhaines> Yes, I thought it was something like that, but it was too close to the German, I thought I was misremembering.  :)
<superfrio-diego> german is interesting idiom...
<nhaines> Yes, it makes me think of the origins of English too.  :)
<superfrio-diego> witch version linux use?
<superfrio-diego> y use ubuntu 14.04
<nhaines> I use Ubuntu 15.10
<superfrio-diego> ok,here is a hot day,and will drink a beer........bye
<nhaines> Never a bad idea.  Enjoy!
<superfrio-diego> yes,  do it ...
<superfrio-diego> ok saludos,hasta la vista baby.....
<wxl> hey popey you friends with the ubuntu-uk contingent? trying to get a re-verification app from them has not been successful.
<popey> wxl, i am in the uk, yes. a "re-verification app" ?
<wxl> popey: i meant specifically the ubuntu-uk loco team. they are currently a verified team and they are soon to expire. i've emailed their admins with no reply, but there's a re-verification application: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Re-Verification
<popey> who did you email?
<wxl> popey: i emailed all the admins on launchpad through launchpad itself
 * popey goes to see who they are
<wxl> alanbell
<wxl> davewalker
<wxl> aaand i guess that's it
<popey> neither of whom have been active for some time
<wxl> you know who else i might get in touch wtih? know anyone actually active in the loco?
<wxl> actually trhough i see alan replying very recently to the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-uk/2015-November/038750.html
<wxl> oh
<wxl> wait
<wxl> that's you XD
<wxl> darn too many alans!
<pleia2> the uk team is half alans
<wxl> maybe we should just change it to ubuntu-alan
<czajkowski> pleia2: this is very true
<czajkowski> a lot of fun on team nights out
<wxl> "Hey Alan!"
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> pretty much ;)
<wxl> "What" "What" "What" "What" "What"
<wxl> oh i'm sorry this is ubuntu-uk i mean "Wot" XD
<wxl> popey: suffice it to say, if you know who i should get in touch with, let me know
<popey> well.
<popey> Alan Bell is the point of contact, but he's not replied to mails I've sent him either.
<wxl> it seems silly to imagine that the loco centered in the home of ubuntu would not be verified
 * popey takes to twitter
<popey> haha
<wxl> and i mean there are a TON of people
<wxl> it's not for lack of resources
<popey> https://twitter.com/popey/status/671493559917412352
<wxl> popey: december 7 is d-day, so if you start to get a hint of some movement, please contact the loco-council so we can give a little extra time
<popey> and now we wait
<wxl> thank you kindly popey 
<pleia2> no no, june 6th is d-day, december 7th is pearl harbor day :P
<pleia2> ok, less trolling, more releasing UWN now
<tsimonq2> pleia2: is it released yet? :D
<pleia2> it is
<tsimonq2> yay! :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: forwarding to LoCo now
<tsimonq2> wxl: Everything is ready for the meeting. All links are here, but please read for documentation purposes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151201
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos 
<svij> and dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<mhall119> nhaines: ping
<tsimonq2> wxl, also any other LoCo member: The Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team will have a monthly meeting tonight from 7 PM to 8 PM CST. It will livestreamed on YouTube. I am making you people aware so you can attend if you would like to for educational purposes. Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WsIqPM8kPE
<tsimonq2> or LoCo COUNCIL Member
<tsimonq2> sorry
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-02
<nhaines> mhall119: pong!
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, do you guys have a full Users track for UbuCon, or are you still looking for 2 more speakers?
<nhaines> mhall119: I didn't manage to get in touch with Richard today to confirm, unfortunately.
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> nhaines: if you need another Users track talk, I can give one, just let me know so I can put it in the SCaLE system
<dpm> nhaines, pleia2, mhall119, I'll be 2 mins late for the ubucon call, but I'll be there
<pleia2> ok
 * mhall119 is joining now
<dpm> omw
<dpm> mhall119, Abi was asking me about printed materials - I think you were planning to re-print the app dev conference flyers, but I can't recall what we discussed exactly
<dpm> nhaines, pleia2, http://ubucon.org/media/cms_page_media/4/UbuCon%20Summit%20Sponsorship%20Brochure.pdf
<dpm> and with this, I'll call it a day
<dpm> see you all tomorrow
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-03
<Kilos> Good morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ guys
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-04
<KELVIN> Hi
<KELVIN> how to join google summer code in
<Kilos> morning svij and all other lurkers
<Kilos> svij she hit the top
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<svij> morning Kilos 
<svij> Kilos: nice!
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi there dholbach 
<Kilos> do you listen to country music?
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> sometimes? :)
<Kilos> please listen to my baby so we can keep her at the top of the charts
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<svij> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<nhaines> Good morning everyone.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<Kilos> hi nhaines all good there?
<svij> hi nhaines 
<elacheche> Morning locos
<Kilos> hi elacheche 
<nhaines> Kilos: so far so good!
<JanC> who's "she" Kilos?
<Kilos> my daughter
<JanC> which still doesn't make it clear who to listen to?  :)
<JanC> or what song
<svij> JanC: the first one
<svij> Tara-Lynn Sharrock
<Kilos> oh sorry JanC 
<JanC> right (it's not obvious if that list is updated in real time or daily or weekly or ...)
<Kilos> its either daily or real time
<Kilos> changed twice yesterday
<Kilos> she started at 7
<JanC> meh, Flash
<JanC> isn't that going to disappear soon?
<Kilos> ?
<JanC> I thought Flash was going to stop working "soon" and sites were switching over by now  :)
<svij> itnerestingly that site works without flash on phones
<JanC> ugh, yeah, the iPhone effect
<JanC> why they still bother with Flash for regular browsers...
<JanC> Kilos: not exactly something I would buy, but she's not a bad singer  :)
<Kilos> yes geeks arent very country orientated
<Kilos> she does many love songs too and just starting with country
<Kilos> i think her best was an xfactor audition some years back
<JanC> I do like some country (and bluegrass, and such)
<Kilos> everyone falls in love sooner or later
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYGPNtyZkZg
<Kilos> even if its with a keyboard
<Kilos> the cowboy song isnt one where she could really use her voice
<JanC> that's even less my cup of tea  ;) 
<Kilos> ill ask her can she do bluegrass
<JanC> I like stuff like Emmylou Harris & Johnny Cash too  :)
<JanC> or Alela Diane
<JanC> Kilos: she might like a song like Townes Van Zandt's "If I Need You"
<Kilos> JanC ill tell her to record it and let you hear
<Kilos> i asked if she does blue grass and she said she does
<JanC> "If I Needed You"
<JanC> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SysBazd50D8 / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a3jr-Xn1GM / https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPzSFkLchxM / etc.
<Kilos> ill pass it on ty
<JanC> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=if+i+needed+you has lots of versions  :)
<Kilos> ty JanC 
<Kilos> hi genii how are you?
<genii> Kilos: Somewhat hung over but otherwise functioning :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> make coffe man
<Kilos> e
 * genii gets to preparing a large industrial urn of military grade coffee
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-05
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<anon099379> is lubuntu good for modern pcs
<elacheche> Yes it is anon099379.. If you like it :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-06
<tsimonq2> nhaines: huh, this is cool, is this standard for LoCos, or does the California LoCo maintain it on it's own? http://planet.ubuntu-california.org/
<nhaines> tsimonq2: it's our own thing.  :)
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> nhaines: is it automatic?
<tsimonq2> nhaines, wxl: Look at what the Wisconsin team has been doing! :D http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/
<pleia2> tsimonq2: it uses http://www.planetplanet.org/
<pleia2> you add rss feeds to it, and it refreshes automatically to display them
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<pleia2> not many people blog anymore though :\
<tsimonq2> thanks pleia2 
<pleia2> sure
<tsimonq2> I do :P
 * pleia2 nods
<tsimonq2> pleia2: just like not many people go on IRC anymore
<tsimonq2> but yet how are we communicating?
<tsimonq2> IRC
<tsimonq2> point proven :P
<pleia2> I just meant that planets aren't as impressive as they once were, more people on social media
<pleia2> even planet.ubuntu.com is quieter than it used to be
<pleia2> lots more activity happening on G+
 * tsimonq2 wonders if G+ has an API...
<tsimonq2> hmm...
<tsimonq2> nhaines: ping, are you available for me to show you something?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-06
<Kilos> o/
<krbekrbe> hey
<Kilos> o/
<krbekrbe> is there any place where I can get started with contributing to Ubuntu translations to local languages? I'd like to help translate into Kannada (Indian language)
<Kilos> pm pavlushka he also does it
<Kilos> just be patient, he might take a while to answer
<krbekrbe> thanks
<pavlushka> yep
<Kilos> yw
<krbekrbe> hello pavlushka
<Kilos> ohi dholbach svij i missed greeting you guys today, sorry
<pavlushka> Hello krbekrbe :)
<Kilos> pavlushka pm each other
<Kilos> or go to one of the relevant irc channels
<pavlushka> okay Kilos , I am doing this for you, o/ dholbach svij :p
<Kilos> and thanks for replying
<Kilos> lol ty
<pavlushka> krbekrbe: check your private messages, there's me.
<pavlushka> krbekrbe: do a "/query Kilos" to know more :p
<dholbach> hey hey
<seanzone42> Hi I have an HP Pavilion 17-g133cl touch laptop and no Linux distro will work my video at all. Only Windows will
<seanzone42> My Linux distro Ubuntu 10.04 on DVD tries to boot, gets to the screen with options then no matter what option the dvd spins like crazy a long time and no picture just flashing lines occasionally
<seanzone42> No way for Linux to work on this?
<seanzone42> Hello anyone on?
<seanzone42> I try to put Linux on my HP 17-g133cl touch and no distribution will work the video. A10 extreme processor with amd 8, and amd 7 chip. 
<nhaines> seanzone42: hi, this channel is for Local Community teams.
<nhaines> For tech support, you will want to visit #ubuntu or https://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-07
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-09
<Lola> Hello are there anyone?
<Guest55912> Hello
<Guest55912> Could please anyone help me?
<elacheche> Guest55912: how can I help you?
<LolaCaramia> wow great there is someone
<Kilos> hehe
<LolaCaramia> so I need help with ubuntu installation
<Kilos> LolaCaramia this is a locoteams channel can you ask for help on #ubuntu?
<Kilos> do you know how?
<LolaCaramia> i have just download it and I would like to install it from my windows
<Kilos>  just type in /j #ubuntu
<LolaCaramia> ok
<Kilos> just boot from it and you have many options
<Kilos> you can install alongside windowsa
<LolaCaramia> yes I understand that there should be .exe file which i should open and start installation but there is none
<Kilos> you dont open it from inside windows
<LolaCaramia> could you please tell me which file I should open to start installation?
<Kilos> you wont find .exe files
<LolaCaramia> that's bad so i suppose first i should download it on cd
<Kilos> made a bootable flash disk with the downloaded iso then boot from it
<Kilos> or you can put the iso on a dvd and boot from that
<LolaCaramia> Ok I got it that is a pitty as one friend of mine did it from windows
<Kilos> on dvd yes or on a flash disk
<Kilos> it is too large for a cd
<LolaCaramia> yes i just ment smthg like that flash disk or what
<Kilos> yes flash disk is easiest
<elacheche> LolaCaramia: Check https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<elacheche> LolaCaramia: please join #ubuntu for technical support
<elacheche> here is for LoCos supports
<LolaCaramia> are you both guys there?
<elacheche> LolaCaramia: if you're not sure about something ask the guys before you do it ;) espacially the partitionning thing..
<elacheche> LolaCaramia: I'm not, and I'm leaving office in a sec, sorry :(
<LolaCaramia> ok thank you
<LolaCaramia> I am here
<belkinsa> Do we have a English saying for the bot to say that this channel is not support?
<CrazyLemon> !en
<ubot5> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CrazyLemon> guess not :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-10
<belkinsa> CrazyLemon: Not that one, but the one that we can use tell folks that it's not a support channel
<belkinsa> Well...nevermind.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-11
<Kilos> o/
<asdfgh> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-06
<WaVeR> Hi Guys, who's around to get an appointment/date for a re-approval of an Ubuntu locoteam ? 
<WaVeR> ping svij 
<WaVeR> ping wxl 
<wxl> WaVeR: almost out the door here. what's up?
<kenvandine> WaVeR, our next council meeting is this coming monday, the 11th
<kenvandine> WaVeR, which loco?
<WaVeR> wxl>  I'll need to change the date for Ubuntu-CH
<wxl> the date?
<WaVeR> Yeah, the date for the council meeting 
<wxl> technically i'm not on the loco council anymore but you should just be able to edit the wiki
<kenvandine> WaVeR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<WaVeR> wxl>  not only, I guess someone also had to change the date on the launchpad ""On 2017-12-09, 5 days from now, the membership of Ubuntu Switzerland (ubuntu-ch) (which you are the owner of) in the Verified LoCo Teams (locoteams-verified) Launchpad team is due to expire
<WaVeR> thanks kenvandine 
<WaVeR> I'll have a look 
<kenvandine> WaVeR, get your re-verification on the agenda for monday, if you can
<kenvandine> WaVeR, since we have such a large backlog, i've been extending membership until the 30th to give us time to catch up
<kenvandine> WaVeR, i'll extend ubuntu-ch as well
<kenvandine> WaVeR, but make sure your re-verification is on the agenda
<WaVeR> kenvandine>  Thanks a lot, I hope we can manage. Hard to find spare time on December ;) 
<kenvandine> WaVeR, understood
<kenvandine> and we have quite a backlog
<kenvandine> please do your best
<WaVeR> kenvandine>  sure, thanks a lot 
<kenvandine> WaVeR, i've extended it to the 30th
<WaVeR> 10x 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-07
 * genii sets up the coffeepot
<genii> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> woooohhoooooo
